# Sebastian And His Little Girl's Home Thread



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi guys, I just wantted to tell you thisis my home thread. So whenever you are going to write to me please doit on this post. 

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Punkin Bunkin!

Tonight, Tucker was picking up his piece of apple wood in his cage and_slamming_ it against the sides. I thought he was mad because Caliwas out (because he'll do that), but upon further investigation, Irealized he didn't have pellets. 

Went over to the pellet jar, got a handful, as I was putting it inTucker's bowl, :shock: _Good Lord!_, it sounded like a wild horsehad gotten loose and was heading right for me. I dumped the food inTucker's bowl, and wanted to run. 

Cali was charging for me. _God Forbid_ Tucker gets something that she doesn't get.

That Rabbit! How can she think that I don't see her???

-Carolyn


----------



## Meganc731

Hey SLG,

Peter lost his first tooth tonight 













http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZShttp://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZS


[align=center]

[/align] 


[align=right]








[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center][/align]


[align=right]
[/align]

[align=left]







[/align]

[align=right]
[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]


[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=right]
[/align]

[align=center]

































[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Megan[/align]


----------



## Carolyn

Peter is So Cute, Megan! 

I love his personality without even knowing him. I can just tell he's fun and cool. What a ham, too! *giggles*

* * * * * * * 

Hi Sebastian's Little Girl and Sebastian. 

Just wanted to tell you that Lissa's rabbit, Iszy (who she's always trying to hook up Sebastian with), got spayed yesterday. 

Lissa said that she slept next to her all night and Iszy was chatteringher teeth. When the bite a bit harder when they chatter, you know it'sa sign that they're in pain.

Lissa went to the vet's this morning and got Iszy some pain killers andshe's feeling better now, but Lissa's making sure she stays quiet. 

Thought you'd like to know about that.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Thank you for writing me back guys iepesheatit!





Someone is getting JJJ JELOS everyone! Sebastian is here. Sebastianget back!

siisq08u, sory Sebastian tiyped the siisq08u! I wastrying to typ when i was trying to get himoff

he'sin truble forthat

in

double

!!!

S.L.G.


----------



## Carolyn

Aww Sebbie! Whatchu doooinnnn??? xoxo

* * * * * * *

Don't blame him for getting jealous. It's his mailbox too and he wants to participate. 

Your mom was telling me she thinks he grew a bit. Give him lots ofkisses for me and the cuddle he gives you back are from me to you.

Hope you had fun going out to dinner with Mom and Dad - Lucky Dog!!


Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Check out those phonics in that last post! Cracks me up sometimes! 

Megan, Peter is so cute with his new"lost" tooth! Surely the tooth fairy visited him?


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Carolyn your right I'll tell him right in frontof you!Sebastian I'm sory Carolyn wasrightit is both ofours.







.

.

.


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Hi Honey. Have you and Sebbie had a good weekend?

Alyssa decided that she would rather go bowling yesterday then go andsee SpongeBob. It was funny because she had the ramp to help her butshe still won me and her Dad. She got 126 points, her Dad got 104 and Ionly got76

.We had great fun, we went for a Pizza after.

Did you see the Snowmen that she made? She called them Thomas and Puddin. I'llpost you a picture so you can see them:






Give Seb a big hug from me.

Love

Vickie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Update on today'sactivities...Sebastian has a very sore chin... Today washis first dayoutside for a Spring visit to his outdoor hutch.His silly Mommy and GranMommy scrubbed his cage really wellafter the long winter and must have removed all traces of his scent.Soooooo, he had to work overtime to put his smell back on every lastinch of* everything*! It was so funny! I don't know how his chinlasted that long! There couldn't have been a wire or piece of wood thatwas missed! :shock: We finally left him to his chinning andcame inside! 

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun

I wanna kiss Sebastian's chin better . Is he going to go and live back outside?

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

No, I don't thinkso...just visit on nice days. He sits and stares out the door when it'sso nice and sunny. He seems to really enjoy being outside. It just getsso hot here, especially with that woolly coat of his! :X

Raspberry


----------



## mygrl2k3

Hi Sebastions little girl, 

My name is Cristy and i havetwo boys. William ten and Tyler will be five soon.. I have two bunnies.Luv is 4 now i think and Roger is two. They are realy cutebut when i put them in the mirror to see themselves, they ran reallyfast!! It was kinda funny.

Cristy


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Hey Sweetie, How are you? I was laying withBinkie tonight and look what she did! She was holding her ear like ablanket! Does Sebbie ever do that? I think it's funny!!








Love Ya!

Danielle


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi cristy tell the boys hi for meSebastian dose not look in the meor but he dose run realfast! :dude:

SLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Danielle
Binkie is verey cute. Sebastian dose not hold his ear like a blanke buthe licks his paws and then coms his ears with his paws! It is so cute!

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## SLRabbits

Dear SLG,

I just love your avatar! Sebastian and Cali make a wonderful couple.How is our handsome little guy doing? I just love seeing the picturesof you two! Tell your mommy we need to see more. 

Have a wonderful day!

~Nichole


----------



## Cali

HelloLove,



Sometimes humans think _everything_ istheir's.



I hope you're chin is feeling better, Honey. Kisses from yourbride.



Yours,
Cali


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi my lovey! It's mebabe!

Mylittle girl told me you wrote me anote. I was so excited! Iam feeling better but you knowhow bunnies are about their ownstuff...they always gotta rub it. Seeya later babe! My littlegirl has gotta go!

Love,

Sebastian the bunny


----------



## Carolyn

Hello Sweetie,

Mambo found this and I had to make sure you saw it.

http://members.aol.com/bingguineabing/bingcavy.html

Make sure the volume is UP!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Sweetheart,

You'll love this one too!

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/guineapig.php





Love you,
-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

I like it! It is funny! 

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## lovrabs

That is so funny, Carolyn. SLG, I lovethose pictures of when you were playing babies withSebastian. He is so cute!!

Ally:dude:


----------



## Carolyn

Click on the wordthisto view!!!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

you got a friend inme!





Sebastian'sLittle Girl


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Sweetheart,

I'm going to change the name of the post with all the 'kids' names in it to "Kid are People Too." 

I figure, kids don't get their due from grown ups, so it's time to remind them.

By the way, Dear Heart...

You've got a Friend in Me. 

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Babe!

http://www.it.dev.duke.edu/tmp/I_Like_You.swf





-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

That gave me and Momma theGGGGigles!

ILike you too!

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Cali

Happy Birthday, 'Bastian! 







I wish I could groom you today. 

Lovingyou,



Cali


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Oh how could I forget!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEBBIE!!! WE LOVE YOU!!







Vickie xxxxx


----------



## Carolyn

Happy Birthday,Sebastian!!





You'reOne of a Kind!

Hope you have a greatbirthday.



http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=TL20754967

Love, Love, Love,
Everyone in Tucker Town


----------



## AnnaS

Happy Birthday Sebastian! You are the cutest.


----------



## LuvaBun

HAPPYBIRTHDAY TO THE CUTEST LITTLE BOY!!!! We love you, Sebastian, havegreat day!!

Jan

ps ( I pm'd your little girl too )


----------



## Meganc731

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Megan, that is gorgeous. What a great picture. SLG and Sebastian will love it.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> Megan, that is gorgeous. What a great picture. SLG andSebastian will love it.
> 
> Vickie




AMEN to that!

-Carolyn


----------



## Meganc731

Thanks

Ican't wait for her to get home from school so they can seeit

...I assume she's at schoolanyway



Megan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

WOW!:shock:I just saw all the great birthday wishes! SLG is atschool and then she has to go to get her allergy shots. From there onto a teachers conference...I know she can hardly wait to get home andcelebrate with Sebastian. I will have her look at all these greatmessages the minute we get home! 

Raspberry

PS- What a BEAUTIFUL cake!!!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Thank you so much for all theBirthday wishes!  Theyare



We made him his own salad cake! :dude:

Here is his birthday pictures! I hope youlike them!

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## lyndsy

HAPPY 1STBIRTHDAY SEBASTIAN!

Love those pics! Very cute indeed!

Luv,

Lyndsy, Buster and, of course, Mr. Tuckerpants 

AKA 'the monkeys'


----------



## Carolyn

Look at My Bayy-Bees!!

What gorgeous Pictures!

That's right, Sebastian's Little Girl, there's a New Tucker in Town,and his brother is Buster. You've GOT to check out their thread. Theirmom is The Coolest, and she says they are like Monkeys the way theyjump and play.

Tuckerpants - My Tucker would Never go for that. :X

*giggles*

Give Sebbie a BIG Kiss on the Nose and A Hug - love me.



All my Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun

Awww SLG, they are great pictures. Did you helpSebastian blow out his candle? Looks like he had a great 1stbirthday! - Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Oh I love those pictures! It looks like you had a good night the pair of you. 

Love

Vickie

PS - Its Snowy's 1st birthday on the 21st April, I will have to make him a cake like that. I bet he will love it!


----------



## Meganc731

His salad cake looks SOOOOOO good!!!! 

Megan


----------



## Carolyn

*How can the man goup all the time and come back to the same place over andover?*


----------



## AnnaS

I love the box with no curved lines. Cool illusions


----------



## Carolyn

Thanks Anna! 

* * * * * *

A three-pronged fork... 

*Attached Image (viewed 8 times)*:


----------



## Carolyn

The impossible triangle... 
*Attached Image (viewed 5 times)*:


----------



## Carolyn

Parallel lines at sunrise...



*Attached Image (viewed 5 times)*:


----------



## Carolyn

The vertical lines are both the same length... 
*Attached Image (viewed 5 times)*:


----------



## Carolyn

There are only white circles at the intersections.... 
*Attached Image (viewed 5 times)*:


----------



## Carolyn

*Wavy Squares? No! *
*The background of concentric circlesmakes the squares appear distorted.*


----------



## Carolyn

The diagonal lines are parallel...


----------



## Carolyn

*The red squares are the same color in the upper part *
*and in the lower part of the "X"*


----------



## Carolyn

*The center circles are both the same size.*


----------



## dajeti2

Hi sweetheart. I'm sorry your feet werehurting. I read what you wrote to Apollo. You are so sweet. Apollo sayshe loves you too. Apollo is alot bigger than Sebastian. I can't waitfor you to see him. He can't wait to see you. 

Those possum are so creepy looking aren't they? Yucky. We havesomething to help cheer you up. Apollo let me take a picture of himmaking funny faces and he said I could show you. He doesn't wanteverybody to see because it's embarassing.






Doesn't he look silly. Does Sebatian make funny faces too?Apollo says that Sebastian is sooo lucky to have a girl like you tolove him and take care of him. I agree. 

Tina, Jeremy and Apollo


----------



## Carolyn

Oh Good Lord!

Look at 'Pollo makin that Yeeekkkk Possum face. 

         

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Helooks so funny! But he is verey cute! 

His face looks like he is saying yuk because he sawthat opossum! 

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Carolyn I had fun talking to you last night. My meatloaf tastded funnyer when it was cold thow! 

Thank you for the games they were fun!

Love,

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## BunnyMommy

...I love this sweet little bunny!...



Happy belated birthday,SebbiePoo!


----------



## dajeti2

SLG, Hi. How are you? Apollo is feeling alittle bit better and said he hopes you do too. Carolyn toldme what you said about that possum



.

You are so Cool. Oh Guess what I let Apollo out of his cagetoday. Guess what hedid?

Hestole my cereal out of my bowl. Do you believe that? You are a verysweet girl and Apollo sends hislove.





Tina and Apollo


----------



## Meganc731

Hey SLG,

I was hoping you could give me your opinion. Peter has been asking fora Parakeet that he could keep in his room, but we have 10 birds so Itold him that I didn't think we should get another bird. I've beenconsidering moving Mr. Wiggles and Bunny Foo Foo up to his roominstead. Since you are someone who's been in this position already, Iwas wondering if you preferred Sebastian in your room or another roomin the house? What do you think I should do? I don't want to suggest itto Peter until I know for sure it's a good idea.

Thanks,
Megan


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

hi Tina I'm doing fine!That's good that Apollo is feeling better!

SLG

*************

Peter, You should put your bunny in your room! Youhave tons of birds! :shock:I would not getmore!

Iloved having Sebastian in my room but I had to take him out cuz of myallergees.

SLG


----------



## Meganc731

SLG,

Thank you for your advice!I think your right. I will measureto make sure I can fit the cage in his room and then I will tell himwhat you said. I think it's way better than having a parakeet in hisroom too.

Sorry to hear of your allergies  

Megan


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Punkin! 

Thought you'd get a kick out of these.


http://www.flowgo.com/funpages/view.cfm/4987

http://www.flowgo.com/funpages/view.cfm/4887

http://www.flowgo.com/funpages/view.cfm/2131


Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi Carolyn I just wanted to say hi. and i got all of your website things. Thank you so much. 

Love Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Dear Carolyn I'm making a Addressbookand wanted you in it! will you send me your address,home,mobile,andE-mail, please for me address book.

thank you.

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## black_jack

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hello Sweetie,
> 
> Mambo found this and I had to make sure you saw it.
> 
> http://members.aol.com/bingguineabing/bingcavy.html
> 
> Make sure the volume is UP!
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Dear Carolyn I'm making a Addressbook and wanted youin it! will you send me your address,home,mobile,and E-mail, please forme address book.
> 
> thank you.
> 
> Sebastian's Little Girl




Hi Sweetheart! 


I'll do just that. Hope you're having a great day.The first thing I saw this morning was the butterfly you gave me for mybirthday. It's so beautiful and it means so much tome. 

Can't wait to chat with you again. What picture of Sebbie did you like the best?














-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Apollo says: "Ewwww!! Those possums are UUUUUGLY!!"



Tina hasn't put this picture on any other thread. How cool isthat? I love this picture of him the most. 

How are you, doll!?!

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

GoodMorning!

 C.A.R.O.L.Y.N:angel:

Howis everyonedoing?Henry,Sebe,Tinker&amp; me wanted to say hi !Mikeis telling me towatch tv I have to lesson Becaus my mom left erly this morning to go tothe golf Terdoment!so long . 

SLG :dude:


----------



## stanleysmommy

That's the funniest picture of Apollo ever! 

SLG, on your mom's thread I put it's really cool you play soccer and we play the same position. Isn't that weird? :?

Soccer rules!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

That is kinda weird!But cool.:wink:

SLG


----------



## stanleysmommy

Yes very much!


----------



## Carolyn

:groupparty:GOODMORNING, Sebastian'sLittleGirl!!:ele:



I called you last night, and I had a nice long chat withStephanie. I was going to ask for you, when your mom got onthe phone and said that it's her turn to talk to me. Wedidn't have a chance to talk for long because you guys were going outto dinner. Hope you had fun! I always love to goout to dinner.

As you had asked, I'm sending you a couple of pictures of metoday. Was so proud of how excellent you did in school that Imade myself find some pictures for you.One or twohave Buck and the Missus in them as well as Tucker andCalbert. 

It was so nice to hear from you. Glad you listened toMike. Hope you guys had fun while your mom was at the GolfTournament. 



We'll have to get you, your mom and your dad out golfing one ofthe days that you're here for the Boathouse Party if you wantto.



Itcan be us against your mom and dad and I'm sure we'll win!:highfive:

Hope you have a great day! 

All my Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Doll!

Wasn't sure I wrote you back or not, but looks like I did. Itwas great talking to you last night. Hard to leave the housetoday because Tucker, Fauna and Cali were all looking at me like,"Pllleeeaassee don't leave!!!" 

Thinking about you and Sebastian and sending all of our love fromTucker Town. I'm lucky enough to go see some baby bunniestonight. A friend of mine who's a breeder has 10day old babies. I'll give them a kiss and a cuddle forme. They're the same breed as King Sherman,Californians. 

:kiss:

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

goodgreff

Carolyn!

how come you cant read it? onder:Imade it so the colors match. I said you shude seewhat my mom did to my bunny!


----------



## Carolyn

You wrote in yellow-colored font. I can't read it. 

I see you put up the mad face, and I have No Idea why.

Change the font to Black so that I can see what made you mad and fix it.

I :heart: You.
-Carolyn


----------



## Cali

Dear Sebby,

My mom told me that you're coming to visit in about 25 days.I can't wait to finally give you a kiss. I think you're thebest looking buck I've ever seen,andI'm so gladthat I'm your bride. I know we'll be the coolest and the bestlooking rabbitswith the brightest and bushiest tail.

Don't tell anyone, but even though I'm happy to meet the other peoplethat think their rabbits, I can't wait to meet you, your little girl,Jeremy, and Ally the most. Mom told me not to say thatbecause it wasn't very nice to the other people, but I know you won'ttell anyone. Auntie Tina loves me a lot and if Mom getsreally mad at me, I'll just go home with her or you guys. 

Wishing that you get lots of goodies today. 











Love,

Cali


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

You are so cute Cali! Me and Sebastian cant wait to see you either! I just cant wait to give you a kiss! :inlove:

Sebastian got his toenails trimmed yesterday and he is getting brushed a lot to get ready for the trip. 

He is going to have his car cage ready soon. 

I cant wait to see all the people and bunnies at the party! 

Sebastian wants to give you a ton of bunnykisses!



SLG &amp; Sebastian


----------



## dajeti2

Aww Cali, aren't you the sweetest littlegirl. I llove talking to you on the phone. You will come to AuntieTina's if your momma ever gets mad at you. I already toldher.I can't wait for a bunny kiss from you. Do you think youwill have enough after kissing the gorgeous Sebastian?

Auntie Tina


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Dear Cali,





You are the cutest girl on the forums with the fluffest tail onearth. I cant wait to get there and give youa ton of kississand so does my little girl. I want to give you ahugebunnyhug. If you like hay we can sheare hay and my craisins.And you can stay in my cage if you want to. 

PS- Call me Carolyn. I tried to call you last night but it was to late.

Love, Sebastian


----------



## Cali

DearSebbie,



I think these pictures of your little girl are funny. Doesshe growl a lot? I'm looking forward to meeting her, I hopethat nothing I do makes her mad because I don't want her to growl atme.







Do you still have the Turtle? Shelly was the turtle's name right? Did you ever meet him/her? 






She does seem really nice and she's very pretty. I can tell that she's good to you.






I really love this picture of you. 






Do you get to go in the garden often? Do you stay outside nowthat it's summer? I don't. I don't really likeoutside too much. There's a lot of sounds that I don't knowabout and so I just make my mom pick me up and bring me back into myhouse. I just keep on jumping on her until she does what Iwant her to do. When you come to the Boathouse Party, maybewe could go outside together. Maybe if you're there toprotect me, I'll enjoy it more. 

I saw this picture of you below and I felt really badly foryou. I hope your mom let you out that day. I thinksome humans thought it was funny. :X






I'll tell my mom to call your Little Girl later. I'm prettysure she tried to a couple of times, but she wasn't home. Iforget where her mom told my mom where you were. 

I hope you have a good day. I love you.

Love, Your wife,
Cali


I'm sending you a picture of my bushy tail. I hope you like it.


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Dear Cali that is the best messages I ever got! :angel:

My little girl was at parents night for Vacation Bible Schooland missed your Moms call again! She tried to call your Momback but it was too late. 

I will deffehnantly take care of you when we go outside. Hereare some sounds that you might here outside that relly arent freaky.Birds,cars,people, if you can trust me you will tryto go outside for me. Its a wonderful place. 

I hope my wife is doing great! :kiss:

This looks kinda like you! She has your beuteyneuss. 

:mrsthumper:

Your bleuvede husband Sebbie.


----------



## Cali

Dear Sebastian,

I can't believe how fast our time went when we were together.I missed you the minute you left. I thought it would geteasier, but it'snot.



You'repictures don't do you justice. You're muchbetter-looking than they can capture.I really lovedyour little girl. You're lucky tohaveher. _Boy_! Is sheenergetic!! :shock: I was impressed with herdancing and singing on Friday afternoon. She's so nice, andshe's very brave and smart.

Thank you for visiting me. I think about you all the timeandwish you were here. I sure wish we lived closer,but I'm just grateful to knowthat you're out there.Maybe we can both look at the moon at the same time. That wayit would be like we're together when we can't be. 

Until we meet again....All my love,
Your Cali


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Dearest Cali, I miss all the things thatyou do to. I really miss you the most. I think thats a good idea aboutthe moon. My little girl loves to look at stars so while she looks atstars I will look at the moon with you.

Speaking of little girl, she is the my bunny school teachertoday. She teaches me how to jump better and tumble and tons of otherthings. My favorite thing is nap time. She is a good teacher. 

Your dearest love,

Sebastian


----------



## Cali

My Dear Love,

My mom told me the other day that we had to say prayers for your littlegirl because she's sick.? She didn't look sick to me.? She lookedbeautiful and healthy and was very happy.? Do you think she just wantsmore candy and this is how she is going about it?? Do you think she'sjust wants me to come and live with you so much that it's making hersick?

Life just hasn't been the same since you left.? I wish you lived withme because no matter how hard I try to make friends with the otherrabbits, they just don't seem to like me.? Fauna is okay, but Tucker'salways mad at me.? I wish he was more like you.? 

?

?

I love and miss you,

Cali

P.S.? I will say a prayer for your little girl because mom told me to.?


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Sebastian said, I miss you too. I reallywant to come live with you. I'm saying prayers for you for no reason, Ithink just because I want to come live with you. Tell your Mom to sayHi. Your Mom is coming in 2006. She said she's sleeping on my floor!:shock:My little girl saidshe can sleep inherloftbut she said no. I wish I had a picture foryou but my mom is busy right now and I cant do it by myself. Maybelater. We are going to get me a new toy soon. I gotta go. My mom saidmaybe I can get a aavatar someday.

Love,

Sebastian


----------



## Cali

YAY!

Anotherletter fromSebastian!!!



Hello Dear!

My mom told me that she's going to visit you in 2006. Shesaid that now it's time to go to The Land of Oz. She's notgoing to bring me,though.

I told her that I want her to bring me back a shirt that you snuggledup to. I really wish I could go, but she said,definitely not. :X

I will have to work on that. I hope you had a niceday. I had a very good day because I thought of you alot.



Love you,

Cali


----------



## stanleysmommy

Hey SLG,

We have a mockingbird nest in our tree and I wanted to show it to you.
This one isn't so great...










I will try to get better pictures of the nest later and maybe even themom, but earlier I think she tried to attack me, so we'll see how thatgoes..


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Stanleysmom, thank you for the pictursof the nest. I never saw a moking bird. I love bird nests. I climb upin trees to peek at eggs innests!



SLG


----------



## RosieRoo Jones

Hi everyone, i'm sorta kinda new on the forum, ichanged my user name and im just starting to go on know, i just wantedto say hi to everyone!!

-Rosieroo Jones


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Sebastian says- Carolyn can Cali pleasecome? My little girls says that Cali can't come but I realley want herto come! I loved my trip and she would love her triptoo!



Love Sebastian


----------



## RosieRoo Jones

that's sooo adorable, you type for your rabbit, i think that can be the most generous thing!!!

-Rosieroo Jones

P.S.-JimD's my daddy!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Hi Rosieroo Jones!We love JimD and Danielle!Happy to meetyou!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

[align=left]Hey Sweetie, just wanted to drop you a line and tell you that......[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## stanleysmommy

You're welcome SLG!

I like them too, and I would climb up to look but I don't want to be pecked! Ouch!


----------



## Cali

Sebbie!! :hug:

You look so gorgeous in that picture!! :inlove:

Well today has been pretty interesting, to say the least! Momtold me last night that I was going into work with her today to meetsome guy that asks about me all the time. She said he was areally nice guy and he's going to be leaving the office soon,and that she promised him that he'd get to meet me. 

I rode in the backseat of her car. Kinda freaked me out abit, but it wasn't a long trip, Mom told me. Looking back onit, it really wasn't, but at the time, it felt like FOREVER to getthere!

When we got to the office, people were gasping and said, "Oh myGod! Look at 'it'." "It"????? I'm not an"it", you're an It! Mom always corrected them and said, She'sa girl and that made me feel better. People were all reallyreally nice to me. They all wanted to pet me and kept sayinghow big I am. Excuse You, People! Do they evenRealize how big THEYAre??



I liked themen a lot. Theypet me andweren't afraid of me.There was one guythatkept saying to people as they met me, "Fivemorepounds, and she'll beready forThanksgiving." I didn't like that too much, soIwent behind his desk andpooped.

Later I learned that that was my mom'sboss.

Wuupssie!Oh well, he had it coming. I didn'tpoop anywhereelse so that it would be obvious that it was meant for him and himonly. Mom laughed. She thought it was great!

Just when I started getting comfortable and enjoying everyone, itwastime to go home. Mom said I couldn't stay allday, just long enoughto meet the guy that wanted to meetme. He was so nice! He said his girlfriend wouldlove me. 

All in all, it was a fun thing to do, but I'm glad I don't have to gothere every day. I'm back home now and myMom's atwork. I can't waitfor her to get home. Ithink she said something about it being Friday and that's a good thingbecause it seems that after Friday, shegets tostayhome for a couple of days and we have playdays. 

I miss you dearly. How's your day going?

Love you,

:kiss: 

Your Girl, Cali


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Cali wrote:*


> There was one guy thatkept saying to people asthey met me, "Five morepounds, and she'll bereadyfor Thanksgiving." I didn't like that too much, soIwent behind his desk andpooped.
> 
> Later I learned that that was my mom'sboss.
> 
> Wuupssie!Oh well, he had it coming. I didn'tpoop anywhereelse so that it would be obvious that it was meant for him and himonly. Mom laughed. She thought it was great!


Hee hee. This cracked me up!

SLG: Hope you are feeling better. We are still praying for you!

Laura


----------



## Sebastian

Dear Cali, I knew if you started to getout you would like it! My little girl takes me to the petstore, on car rides, on walks, and sometimes to the store where we buymy greens. 

I'm glad you pooped behind that desk. You should have chewed some of his stuff up too! :X

I love you! :kiss:

Sebastian


----------



## edwinf8936

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Hey SLG,
> 
> We have a mockingbird nest in our tree and I wanted to show it to you.
> This one isn't so great...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get better pictures of the nest later and maybe even themom, but earlier I think she tried to attack me, so we'll see how thatgoes..


They are very agressive and territorial. If they have chickin the nest they will dive bomb at you if you get to close.They are really good at chasing cats.

Ed


----------



## stanleysmommy

*Yeah I figured that out the hard way!  She scared me! :shock:

edwinf8936 wrote: *


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SLG,
> 
> We have a mockingbird nest in our tree and I wanted to show it to you.
> This one isn't so great...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get better pictures of the nest later and maybe even themom, but earlier I think she tried to attack me, so we'll see how thatgoes..
> 
> 
> 
> They are very agressive and territorial. If they have chickin the nest they will dive bomb at you if you get to close.They are really good at chasing cats.
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...


----------



## Carolyn

:dancing: 




"Moc" - "yeahhhh"

"king" - "yeahhhh"

"bird" - "yeahhh"

"Yeah" - "Yeahhhhh"


:dancing:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## dajeti2

Slg, I have been thinking of you andpraying for. Yseterday Jeremy and I were sitting on the porch talkingabout how awesome we think you are. A beautiful butterfly came tovisit. Jeremay ran and got the camera so we could take pictures foryou. Here is a beautiful butterfly just for you Sweetheart.

Tina and Jeremy


----------



## dajeti2

I almost forgot. Here is another picturefor you of Norman to make you laugh. We laughed so hard how much he isrelaxed.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun

YEEEEEEEEK! That butterfly is enormous :shock:! Look at it's beady eyes, just looking to get me :shock:.

Sorry SLG, I mean, yes, that butterfly is b..b..beautiful:embarrassed:

Jan


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Hey Honey-Love!!

How are you feeling today? I think about you everyday, and my friendswho see your picture on my desk top say AWWW SHES SOOOO CUTE!! (I havethe picture of the Water Fight Crew!!) Everyone loves you!! (I LOVE YOUDA MOSTEST!!) Her is a graffiti for Sebbie, i am making them for peoplewho ask for them, but I figured since I did one of your name and youaren't feeling well I would just make one for the little guy!!

I LOVE YOU BABE!!


----------



## Jenniblu

Hey SLG. I hope you are feeling bettertoday and got to go outside and play a little bit. IsSebastian still giving you kisses?


----------



## 

Hi Sweety . I havea cute story for you. It happened last night . 

Mr Woo , My silly boy cat , hasa love for sleeping onrabbit cages, now keep in mindhe doesnt hurt therabbits , he is awoosey kitty . 

Last night he decideshe is going to fall asleep on top of thePalominos cage , which is a good thing. For some strangereason his Tail decided tobetray him and sneak into thecage with the baby rabbits . Iwas busy tending the otherrabbits and wasnt paying a whole lot ofattention , when all of a suddenThis foolish cat Lets out thisear splitting screach , and ishissing and spitting , cage israttling the hole taco soto speak . 

I spin around and whatdo I see , Elvis ( the bunny in my avatar) With a Mouth full of KittyTail . Poor mister Woois mortified and terribly embarassed thatthis little Bunny has now gothim in a position he cant get out of . Laughinghysterically I go over and tryto remove the Cats Tail, well Elvis wasnt having any part ofthat the more I tried to takeit away the harder he held on. LOL . By this timeI am laughing so hardI can not hardly move ,Poor Mister Woo is soterribly embarrassed hecant see straight . Ifinally get the Babyto let go andMr Woo jumps downwith great indignity flicks the rabbitsoff with his tail andleaves the garage . That in itself mademe laugh all the harder . 

Poor Mr Woo gone arethe days of dignity being apreditor , now he isjust a baby bunny toy LOL . 

How Are you feelinghon , better I hope , get feelingbetter soon , :kiss:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Poor Mr. Woo! :shock:
*****************************



SLG had a bad day....

It started out well enough. A niceconversation with Carolyn and then off to the pool with her big sister.But then I got a phone call from big sis that I needed to come rightaway, that SLG had done a back dive and hit her head on the side of thepool and needed to go to the hospital right away. 

She made too wide of an arc and hit herhead on the wall under water. She says she never even felt it but itsplit her forehead open deep enough that you could see her skull!:shock: The kids in the pool freaked when she came up fromunder water and her face was covered in blood, the tough footballplayer lifeguard about passed out at the sight of her, she never shed atear! :dude:Not then, not on the way to the hospital, notwhen they cleaned out the wound or stitched her up....never. She didn'teven need me to hold her hand... She said she already hadstitches in her head before and it was no big deal. It was tome...

...my baby is so grown up and tough...

We will have to take good care of it soit doesn't leave another scar. She several on her face already. Has onefrom the tire swing, anotherfrom rough housing, onefrom the sidewalk and now this.


----------



## CorkysMom

WOW...thats scary stuff!! Glad to hear she's ok...one tough cookie that SLG!


----------



## 

OMG! I amso glad she is OK , no concussionI hope !!! I think I justsprouted 10 new grey hairs ,One tough littlecookie you have there, and soBrave , What a love . Hope Sheis feeling better soon. my goodness just when you thought itwas safe to go back in swimming .Kisses and cuddkes SLB ,


----------



## stanleysmommy

So glad she's okay! gosh she's tough...I'm a little older than her and I probably would've cried!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

OH NO!!! Ohhhhhh!!! I remember what hitting my head is like!! Ouchies! It hurts a lot!! 

Give her kisses and lovies!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh I sure hope you don't have a headache at all now. I hope you are getting better and come on back soon.:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn

SLG was describing the incident to me on the phone. She said, "It was Really Cool! You could see my skull!!!"

* * * * * * * *

Ummm, No, Honey! The idea is to keep your skull Not in View!

* * * * * * * * 

I hope you're doing okay, Buddy. :hug: :kiss: ray:

Love,
-Carolyn, 
Cali, Tucks and Fauna


----------



## Mr. Stee

Can I suggest a sport? Rugby. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Zee

SLG - Your such a brave person, you make your mum very proud.

Loo, Lop, Poppy &amp; Big Mama, send you and Seb loads of hugs and kisses.

~Zee

P.s. be careful with that head of yours !!!!


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG! SLG! You aresuch a brave person! :shock:If it was me getting hit on thehead I would have cried my eyes out! And I am 17!!! I hope you feelbetter soon! 

You rock! :dancing:

~Amy


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

WOW!!! Glad things weren'tworse. I was reading the story and my heart sank.Glad to hear that you are o.k. :bunnyangel:Youdefinitely have Buck looking out for you!:kiss:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote:*


> :bunnyangel:You definitely have Bucklooking out for you!:kiss:


When the doctor and his assistant had herface draped and were sewing her up, they were talking to her to keepher distracted. 

Well, those of you who met SLG at the bunny party know how she loves totalk! She proceeded to tell them that "probably if shedidn't have two guardian angels, she would have just sank to the bottomof the pool after hitting her head and drowned!" :shock:

They paused a little and asked how she knew she had two guardianangels....off she wenttalking again....all about her Grandmaand Buck watching out for her. This time they stopped what they weredoing and looked at her and said "Well, I guess it's a very nice thingthat you know the names of your guardian angels."


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

That really is awesome! She sounds like a great kid!


----------



## RosieRoo Jones

Get well soon SLG!!! Love all, Rosieroo Jonesand Rosie!!:apollo::magicwand:We all hope you feelbetter soon!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

What a brave little lady, through ALL of what she has been through. 

I gasped when I read what had happened and my little girl asked whatwas wrong. When I told her what had happened, she asked me to show youher butterfly "tattoo" so you would feel better.

So, from Bethany to SLG...

Feel Better Soon!!!


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh SLG, you are soooo brave. I am so pleasedthat you feel OK. I bet your poor Mom and big sisterwere pretty freakedout though. Take care of yourself.

Lots of kisses, Jan, Pernod ad Perry


----------



## FreddysMom

SLG, you are the biggest trooper i know of!! Iwacked my head pretty good once in 2nd gradeand they had tostitch my forehead and it felt like they were sewing my eyebrowstogether!! it was the wierdest feeling ever ...did it feel funny foryou too?? 

---------

Raspberry, for the scarring you can use Vitamin E oil or buy thosesoftgels and pop them open...you can also buy Mederma (its usually onlysold in pharmacies)...and for awhile after it heals you can keepputting cocoa butter. i dont know if SLG is prone tokeloidsand i know her head is a wierd spot, but as itshealing if you are able to have some source ofconstantpressure it will either stop or drastically minimizeanyovergrowth or raising of the scar tissue.


----------



## Elf Mommy

We used Mederma for my son's nose and it worked wonderfully!!!

Before: May 2004






After: June 2005


----------



## LuvaBun

Oooohhh, that Mederma looks like good stuff - does it work on wrinkles???:sunshine:

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Oooohhh, that Mederma looks like good stuff - does it workon wrinkles???:sunshine:
> 
> Jan


believe it or not, todays wrinkle creams really do work. theytake about two weeks to show results, and workby (w/o gettinginto details) increasing the amount of GAG protiens in the skin. theybasically look like lil pipecleaners and they attract and hold water.so the more of these the more water in your face thus filling outwrinkles and smoothing skin the only catch is that theywill dissapear as soon as you stop using the product..youre not able tocreate as many naturally as you age hence the need for wrinklecreams.....ahh yes and a good moisturizer!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Look at that poor little punkin's snoot! 

SLG has used Mederma before...on her faceof course! :?I don't know how we've kept that face decentlooking! 

We will be using it again. I'm concernedabout the type of stitches and the number of them. Last time they did adifferent kind and with afar finer suture material. This timethey shrugged me off when I asked about it. It doesn't look like nearlyas nice a job. I didn't want to raise a ruckus because that would justupset SLG. 

But they better not have messed up my baby's face! 

Raspberry


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, my goodness, my heart jumped! I'm so glad you're doing ok. What a trooper you are.

You were in my thoughts all last week. I had a bad week withmy RA, and I kept wondering how you were doing. I'm headingto my doctor tomorrow because I think it's spread to my back.Are you feeling ok?

Jen


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh my gosh, SLG! What a brave girl you are! I would have cried like a little baby! 

I hope you feel all better soon. Now you have another cool story to tell, huh?



Laura, Ally, Snuggy, Baby and Toby


----------



## DaisyNBuster

SLG I can't believe how brave you are. Hope you are doing okay this morning and you aren't sore.

Love and kisses :kiss:

Vickie


----------



## The Missus

Hi Honey! I'm testing this for The Missus. She wanted to change her username back to "The Missus".

I know she sends her love, as do I, Love!

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

W:shock:W, SLG you are one tough girl. Iwould have cried like a baby. You are so brave. I hope you are feelinga bit better today. I think of you all the time. I found that pictureof Apollo you like so much.Remember PossumFacelol.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn

:yes: Possum Face!!!

:clap: Thanks Tina! :blueribbon:

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy

SLG!

HOLEY MOLEY GIRL!:shock2:

You are one tough cookie! I remember needing stitches in my finger, andI cried like a BABY! (this was only a couple of years agotoo):embarrassed:



:balloons:GET WELL SOON!:balloons:



Love everyone from the jungle

:monkey:


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*gypsy wrote:*


> Hi Sweety . I have acute story for you . Ithappened last night.....


Gypsy that was very funny! I hope Mr. Woos tail is okay!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> So, from Bethany to SLG...
> 
> Feel Better Soon!!!


Bethany, I like tatoos too! Laura and Ally brought someto the bunny party! I really like your butterfly tatoo!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> Oh, my goodness, my heart jumped! I'm so gladyou're doing ok. What a trooper you are.
> 
> You were in my thoughts all last week. I had a bad week withmy RA, and I kept wondering how you were doing. I'm headingto my doctor tomorrow because I think it's spread to my back.Are you feeling ok?
> 
> Jen


Jen, I'm sorry you had a bad week with your RA. Are you feelingbetter? Do you take good medicines from your doctor like me?

SLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> W:shock:W, SLG you are one tough girl. I would havecried like a baby. You are so brave. I hope you are feeling a bitbetter today. I think of you all the time. I found that picture ofApollo you like so much.Remember PossumFacelol.
> 
> Tina


giggles and giggles! That looks like Sebatian when he waslittle because he had a flat face. In fact they named him flat face athis other house but I'm glad I changed his name! LOL! I lovethat picture of Apollo! It makes me laugh really a lot! 

SLG


----------



## 

SLG! Mr Woo's tailis fine , he was justinsulted , with him being thePreditor and all Ya rightBaby Rabbit is the Preditor ,lol yummmyyyykitty tails for dinner lol .

SLG! This is Mr Woo ..


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

I made this for you baby!! How are you feeling babe?


----------



## cirrustwi

Hey SLG! How are you doing?I've been feeling better, although I got some bad news today, my RA isspreading to my back. My doctor is going to put me on somenew medicine next week. Are your medicines still making youfeel sick? And how is your head?

How's Sebbie? My buns are doing ok, but the heat is getting really bad here.

Talk to you soon!

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Sorry off topic.Oh no Jen I am sosorry for this. I sure hope this wont give you a hard time with all ofthe beautiful critters you got there. Listen when ever you do move andget settled in we can help ya out in anyway you need with the crittersand more. If Shawn is out of town and you can't get anywhere because ofit give us a holler we will help ya.



SLG How are you feeling today. I am sure your head pain is now gonesince it has been a few days for ya. Take care SLG and hope to see youon again some day.

Angel and SweetPea

SLG: I figure you would like a laugh again with SweetPea's pictures

When I first saw her like this my heart sank and I looked closelyrealized that she is sleeping like that. So I took a picture. Shejumped up and looked at me like why did you do that I was dreaming. Ughmothers.





Then an hour later I saw her do it again and I had to take it again.This time she was mad and darted out of her sleeping spot. Then shestarting digging at her frozen water bottle. Pretty funny huh.






Now this one is a story to tell. I had her laying on her back so I canget her comfortable to cut her nails for the first time. Talk aboutbunnytude. It took me 2 hours to finally cut all 4 paws. She wiggledher way out of me everytime and I had to chase her everywhere. As soonas I was done she got no cheerios and pouted in her cage.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

This is for you SLG, Jen and for those that are dealing with pain and health. 

I have this song on my Charlotte Church CD who was doing a show for herself. Her voice is absolutely georgous and it will put tears in youreyes when you listen to it. This is the cd that the song is inCharlotte Church Prelude and Amazing Grace, also she has others aswell. I like this cd by her which is Enchantment and the best song isBali Hai.

[align=left][font="Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica"]*When you're weary feelin' small
When tears are in your eyes
I'll dry them all
I'm on your side
Oh, when times get rough*[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica"]*And friends just can't be found
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down

When you're down and out
When you're on the street
when evening falls so hard
I will comfort you
I'll take your part
Oh, when darkness comes*[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica"]*And pain is all around
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down

Sail on silver girl
Sail on by
Your time has come to shine
All your dreams are on their way
See how they shine
Oh, if you need a friend*[/font][/align]
[align=left][font="Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica"]*I'm sailing right behind
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind*[/font][/align]
[align=left]*I hope this will make you feel good all of you.*[/align]


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Thinking of you honey!

:hug:

Vickie xxxxx


----------



## ariel

WOW SLG you are a tough cookie!! When I was about 7, I wasswimming in the pool and I used to keep my eyes closed under watersometimes, and well this day I was swimming under water with my eyesclosed and crashed straight into the dolphin statue they had in thepool and split my lip, I cried and cried and I didn't even needstitches like you did!!!

By the way, I love the pictures of you and Sebastian.

I always wanted to know how come you called him Sebastian??? 
It's a good name for him 'cause he looks like a Sebastian.

I guess you are feeling much better now huh? Well I hope so


----------



## Carolyn

Is Mr. Woo cross-eyed? He looks it in that picture.

Beautiful baby boy, he is! :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

How are you today, Punkin?? :sickbunny:

Hope those meds are working and that your head is healing nicely.

Love you,
-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

To SLG








Lots of Bunny Hugs and Kisses


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*Zee wrote: *


> To SLG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Bunny Hugs and Kisses


Aww Zee, how lovely!!

Vickie


----------



## 

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Is Mr. Woo cross-eyed? He looks it in that picture.
> 
> Beautiful baby boy, he is! :inlove:
> 
> -Carolyn


Mr. Woo is only cross eyed when heconcentrates so hard , He wasconcentrating on the Aquariyumm treat cassi wasteasing him with so I couldget the good picture of him .

He is a Handsome boy for sure . 

SLG! hon How you feeling today ??


----------



## kpc

Sweetie, I just read about your pool misshap I pray that you are doing well .
Isaac my son has had a lot of head problems this year myfoster sister who is the same age as my son hit him under his right eyehe had a very large bruise for 2 months his eye doctor sent him to theE.R. to be x rayed, nothing was broken , the year before that almost tothe day a boy at school ran in to Isaac and he had to have stitchesabove and below the same eye and no he didn't cry either time.
I hope you are feeling good today, and I hope Sibbie is giving you a lot of kisses

Kim and Isaac and all the bunnies


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Heehee 



I REALLLY LIKE YOU


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> How are you today, Punkin?? :sickbunny:
> 
> Hope those meds are working and that your head is healing nicely.
> 
> Love you,
> -Carolyn


I

umore.*PERIOD!*


----------



## Carolyn

Now what makes you think so, Little Missy???? I think N O T!!

Love you, infinity - PERIOD. 

We keep missing each other on the phone. Will try you again later ontoday because it's just too early as I type this. Hope you're having agood weekend! Can you believe how fast this summer is going? 

Your Cali-Girl, Tucks and Fauna are doing great. Will let Tucker andFauna have the run of the place today because although they were outyesterday, their space was limited. Tucker's starting to realize thatif he jumps in his cage, he can avoid getting caught by the net. :clap:Very happy about that! 

He's finally taken a lesson from Fauna. She's never once had to getcaught because before I can get her, she runs up her ramp and straightinto her cage. (I swear, girls are so much smarter.)

:wink:

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Hey Honey. WHERES MY LOVE??? How is your head doing today? I hope you feel better ASAP!!! 

rangepansy::kiss:rangepansy:

&lt;3

Danielle


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Believe me Danielle... I know how you feel! :X

She is so stingy with that "love" thing sometimes. 

And the mush she shares with Carolynmakes me wanna puke!



Half the time that Carolyn calls, I don'teven get to talk to her! SLG grabs the phone and runs into her room andshuts the door! 

However, I happen to know she adores you!She just didn't get around to typing it this time because we left forthe lake and her Daddy was hurrying her off the computer! I'm sure yourlovin' iscoming!



Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh boy, Young girl trying to be a teenager. Iknow exactly what you are going through. My neice Samantha is like thatand she still is. She is 10 now and has to be the miss popular girlpersonality.


----------



## BunnyMommy

Hi, SLG! I heard that you haven't beenfeeling well and His Majesty King Sherman DEMANDED that I drop whateverI was doing and come here express his most royal concerns for yourhealth (he also gave me permission to express my best wishes...

...only AFTER I expressed his of course). 

I hope that you're feeling better now and that things are going well for now. 

We'll be sending prayers and positive thoughts your way ... :magicwand:...

Luv,

BunnyMommy and His Most Regal Royal Majesty King Sherman


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Hey Honey, i was going through the pictures yourmom sent me and i found this one! I am going to print it out on goodpaper and put it in a frame!!!! 

I LOVE YOU!!

&lt;3

Danielle


----------



## Carolyn

I really Really Miss you, SLG. :sad:

* * * * 

GREAT picture of you and Danielle!

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

That is such a sweet photo. LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

So cute. I love the pics too.

SLG how are you doing and it has been awhile since you have been onlately. How is your R/A working with you along with the medications.

We are still praying for you SLG.

ray:


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> Hey SLG! How are you doing? I've beenfeeling better, although I got some bad news today, my RA is spreadingto my back. My doctor is going to put me on some new medicinenext week. Are your medicines still making you feelsick? And how is your head?
> 
> How's Sebbie? My buns are doing ok, but the heat is getting really bad here.
> 
> Talk to you soon!
> 
> Jen


Jen, I hope your back is okay. Mine is spreading to my backtoo. My meds dont make me sick if I eat or drink chocliotmilk. Im sorry about your back. I take one a dayvitaminsbecause I hate the kids chewables. I hate theflavors!

Thankyou for always thinking of me.

SLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*Zee wrote: *


> To SLG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Bunny Hugs and Kisses


Zee, thank you so much for the very spichial card. I love all the picthures of the bunnys. 

SLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Now what makes you think so, Little Missy???? I think N O T!!
> 
> Love you, infinity - PERIOD.
> 
> We keep missing each other on the phone. Will try you again later ontoday because it's just too early as I type this. Hope you're having agood weekend! Can you believe how fast this summer is going?
> 
> Your Cali-Girl, Tucks and Fauna are doing great. Will let Tucker andFauna have the run of the place today because although they were outyesterday, their space was limited. Tucker's starting to realize thatif he jumps in his cage, he can avoid getting caught by the net. :clap:Very happy about that!
> 
> He's finally taken a lesson from Fauna. She's never once had to getcaught because before I can get her, she runs up her ramp and straightinto her cage. (I swear, girls are so much smarter.)
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Love,
> -Carolyn


No Carolyn, I love you more. *PERIOD. PERIOD.PERIOD*.


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Hi, SLG! I heard that you haven't been feelingwell and His Majesty King Sherman DEMANDED that I drop whatever I wasdoing and come here express his most royal concerns for your health (healso gave me permission to express my best wishes...
> 
> ...only AFTER I expressed his of course).
> 
> I hope that you're feeling better now and that things are going well for now.
> 
> We'll be sending prayers and positive thoughts your way ... :magicwand:...
> 
> Luv,
> 
> BunnyMommy and His Most Regal Royal Majesty King Sherman



Hi BunnyMommy, I have not seen you and Sherman for a long time.Thank you for comeing by my thread to see me. Thank you forpraying for me! :angel:Give Sherman a ear rub for me! 

SLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Danielle, Thank you for all the thingsyou do for me and thank you for all the nice things you say. And forchecking on my all the time. You are a really good friend. I loveyou.



SLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Gypsy, I saw more pictres of your newbunnys. They are cute. That litening was very loud!:shock:How is Mr. Woo? I am sore today because of all thecold and rainey wether. My feet hurt alot. I think we need that go awaytrouble bubble that you are putting on us. Thats a good idea. 

Thank you evererybody for checking in on me so much. I get tostart school ina few days. My meds are too big of pills so myMomma said maybe I can takeliqids instead. I dont get sick ifI drink my milk or eat first. 

SLG


----------



## 

HI Sweety ! Im gladto see your up and about , Pretty screywhen lightning hits so close, how are you feeling from allthat ? Can you hear everything alright, no ringing in your ears Ihope . 

LOL Mr Woo Is doing great ,He has learned to stay as far away from the babiesas he can , When he walks by them nowhe gives them funny looks andnearly runs lol . I think thebaby gave him a good scare ,lolPoor Mr Woo. He really is asweet kitty , but he really doesnt havemany brains .:disgust:

With Your Medicne If yourhaving a hard time getting it to go down down , trya bit of apple sauce first .for some silly reason ithelps the medicineslip right down like its supposed to . 

:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn

Dear SLG,

My Rabbit is Bigger than Your Rabbit so that means we love you MOOOOORREEE!!!

Period. Period. Period. Infinity - Period.

:brat:



Cali :happybunny: 



'Bastian :sillybunny: 

Period. !!!!

Love, Love, Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

SLG, I heard what had happened over the weekend.I hope your brother is ok now from the lightning. Storms can be scarybut I do like watching the lightning strikes. But I hate thunders causeit hurts my ear really bad too. I sure hope your R/A will go away soonso you can go to school not feeling any pain.

I am still praying for you SLG.

Angel and SweetPearay:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Sebastians Little Girlwrote: *


> Danielle, Thank you for all the things you dofor me and thank you for all the nice things you say. And for checkingon my all the time. You are a really good friend. I loveyou.
> 
> 
> 
> SLG




I LOVE YOU TOO BABY GIRL!!! Give my sebbie kisses for me!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Hi Sweetie- i was visiting with Carolyn thisweekend and she took us to the lake by her house! And i saw thisbutterfly, i thought i would takea picture of it for you!

I havn't heard anything from you!!!!! How are you feeling? I MISS YOU AND I AM ALWAYS THINKING ABOUT YOU! I LOVE YOU!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I've been meaning to send you a message SLG but I got caught up in bunny stuff.

I hope you start feeling a lot better soon, it must**** to be in pain. 

Kiara is sending you a great big kiss!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awww Sebbies new girlfriend. lol

SLG how are you feeling lately. I bet you are excited to go back to school already. My sisters 2 kids go back tomorrow.


----------



## LuvaBun

Hi SLG! How is school going? I bet Sebastianmisses having you at home (and your Mom too). Your mom says that youwon't get to spend as much time with your Daddy now you're back - thatmust be so awful for you. Just remember that he loves you very much,and it won't be too long until the next school holiday .

I hope your meds are working good. My mom has been having acupuncturefor her RA (they put needles in special points in you) and she saysthat has helped her.

Sending you lots of love

Jan, Perry and Pernod xx


----------



## Carolyn

You are getting so totally ripped off by having to go back to school in August!





That's just Wrong!

-Carolyn


----------



## 

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You are getting so totally ripped off by having to go back to school in August!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just Wrong!
> 
> -Carolyn


I agree Cassi goes back atthe end of the Month , But SLG Has itGolden she gets to get out of School earlierthan The Kids here . Cassidoesnt get out of School until the middle of June!!! , talk about a rip off , Just when I think Iam used to her not being here she is back home ,I no more than get used to her home and she isleaving again :disgust:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I don't get out of school until the end of June.


----------



## cirrustwi

Hey SLG!! How are youfeeling? I'm glad your medicine isn't makingyousick anymore. That's great! Maybe I'llneed to try some chocolate milk. I take One A Day vitaminstoo. I have to agree with you that they are better then thechewables. I've never liked taking medicine I have to chew oreven liquids. I'm a big baby about that.

How is school going for you? I hope things are good.

I saw that picture of Sebbie stealing your grapes, he sure is a funny bunny!

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## 

PSTTTTTTTTTT SLG ,!!!! I puta Special Picture in here justfor You . This is Chaz Moose , I took hispicture for you to see today !!! 







Hope your feeling well Sweety . how was School ?


----------



## 

Dear SLG,

 My mommy reads me stories about you andSebastian all the time. When she found out you weren't feeling good shecried and told me I needed to say prayers for you and I did.

I am so glad you are feeling better and don't feel so sick allthe time. I told my mom that I want to come visit you. She said wecan't right now but hopefully one day. Can you believe that? I was somad. I stuck my tongue out at mommy and gave her the butt.

Mommy told me you are going to school now. My boy startedyesterday. Do you like it? My boy loves it. He said I would love lunchand recess. I don't know what recess is but lunch sounds good.

I will talk to you later.:kiss:

Love,


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Dear SLG,
> 
> My Rabbit is Bigger than Your Rabbit so that means we love you MOOOOORREEE!!!
> 
> Period. Period. Period. Infinity - Period.
> 
> :brat:
> 
> 
> 
> Cali :happybunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Bastian :sillybunny:
> 
> Period. !!!!
> 
> Love, Love, Love,
> -Carolyn










*Dont argue with the kid!!! I love you more! *

*SLG*


----------



## 

:rofl:She got ya againCarolyn LOL !!!!!!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*Apollo wrote: *


> Dear SLG,
> 
> My mommy reads me stories about you andSebastian all the time. When she found out you weren't feeling good shecried and told me I needed to say prayers for you and I did.
> 
> I am so glad you are feeling better and don't feel so sick allthe time. I told my mom that I want to come visit you. She said wecan't right now but hopefully one day. Can you believe that? I was somad. I stuck my tongue out at mommy and gave her the butt.
> 
> Mommy told me you are going to school now. My boy startedyesterday. Do you like it? My boy loves it. He said I would love lunchand recess. I don't know what recess is but lunch sounds good.
> 
> I will talk to you later.:kiss:
> 
> Love,


Apollo your so silly! I cant beleve you actshually stuck outyour tonge! I laughed realley realley hard! My belly hurt!Sebastian is not even as silly as that. 

Love, SLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Gypsy Im glad you are here. I love thatpictshure of Moose! He is soooooo cute! I wish I had more than onebunny! Thank you for checking on me almost every day. I will try to geton more but I have school and stuff now. I feel way better. In fact Imdoing cartwheels. I want to play soccer. 

Love SLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> Hi Sweetie- i was visiting with Carolyn this weekend and shetook us to the lake by her house! And i saw this butterfly, i thought iwould takea picture of it for you!
> 
> I havn't heard anything from you!!!!! How are you feeling? I MISS YOU AND I AM ALWAYS THINKING ABOUT YOU! I LOVE YOU!


Thank you Danielle! I miss you too. Probley more. 

Love, SLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

MyBunnyBoys, your new baby bunny is socute! She would make a good wife for Sebastian if he didnt alredy haveone! I hope your boy bunnys like her. 

SLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi Sweetpeasmommie, youare sure nice for talking to me all the time. I love your avatar. Iwant something like that with me and my family and of course mySebastian. Thank you for praying for me and thinking of me.

SLG


----------



## Carolyn

You're a Piece of Work, SLG.

:treasurechest:

A RRRRReal _Piece of *Work*_

:foreheadsmack: I'm beginning to think, I'll never win.

You truly are a Treasure and a gift to us all, SLG. You bring sunshine:sunshine: into all of our lives on this forum. If you only knew howmany people you make smile and love you - just the way you are. 

:happyrabbit:

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Youbring sunshine :sunshine: into all of our lives on this forum. If youonly knew how many people you make smile and love you - just the wayyou are.


Here are some kisses for a sweet girl.............





Rainbows!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*Sebastians Little Girlwrote: *


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sweetie- i was visiting with Carolyn this weekend and shetook us to the lake by her house! And i saw this butterfly, i thought iwould takea picture of it for you!
> 
> I havn't heard anything from you!!!!! How are you feeling? I MISS YOU AND I AM ALWAYS THINKING ABOUT YOU! I LOVE YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Danielle! I miss you too. Probley more.
> 
> Love, SLG
Click to expand...



NO NO NO NO NO!! I MISS YOU MORE!! I have our picture on my wall!! Itell alllll my friends about Sebbie and they all saw "awwwww"! I cantwait to see you again!! Tell mommy you want to come herenextyear to the party again and see me!!!! 

-dANIELLE


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Sebastians Little Girlwrote: *


> Hi Sweetpeasmommie, you aresure nice for talking to me all the time. I love your avatar. I wantsomething like that with me and my family and of course my Sebastian.Thank you for praying for me and thinking of me.
> 
> SLG


Would you like me to make you a special one of Sebbie and you. I sure can do that for you. 

Angel


----------



## 

Dear SLG,

 My mom took me outside yesterday. I had somuch fun. I asked my mom to take me to your house because I really wantto see you. She said no Sweetie not this year I'm sorry.

I got really mad. It told mom I am only going to eat dirt until I get to see SLG. I did too... I ate dirt.





Have you ever tasted dirt?Yuck!

I can't eat that stuff.I have to thing of somethingbetter.

Sebastian sounds so serious. He needs to have more fun like youdo. I'm sorry I made your tummy hurt. I am still working on getting toyour house.

Love,


----------



## Fergi

Hi SLG, I am glad to read that you are feelinggood enough to do cartwheels, I never could do them, I was always toscared and now that I am older I am to scared to even do a somersault!I am such a whimp.

I hope that school goes well for you and you like your teachers and classes. Have lots of fun and learn lots!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Zee

*Hello SLG !!!*

If you choose some pictures you would like, and get mummy to send them to me, I will make an avatar for you.

:hug:

~Zee

*Hello SLG*

We asked mummy to write this for us. How are you ?? We hope that you are feeling better.

Did you get our picture ??? We asked mummy to make it for us. If you didn't see it, here it is again for you






*We made it especially for you !!!*

Lots of Cuddles

Loopy, Loppy, Poppy, Big Mama

*WE LOVE YOU !!!!!!! :4hearts:*

*
Sebastians Little Girl wrote:*


> I love your avatar. I wantsomething like that with me and my family and of course my Sebastian.Thank you for praying for me and thinking of me.
> 
> SLG


----------



## 

*Sebastians Little Girlwrote: *


> Gypsy Im glad you are here. I love thatpictshure of Moose! He is soooooo cute! I wish I had more than onebunny! Thank you for checking on me almost every day. I will try to geton more but I have school and stuff now. I feel way better. In fact Imdoing cartwheels. I want to play soccer.
> 
> Love SLG


Ohhhhhhh , Soccer Howfun for you , !!!!!!! remember to goslowly and play easy that wayyou can play the whole seasonwith out a flair up . Flair ups will setyou back the whole season . ,remember There is no I in team ,let your teamhelpwith the wins . LOLCartwheels how awesome!!!! last time I dida cartwheel i went to fastand landed on myBUTT!!! it was ssoooo Funny!!!!!!.

:kiss:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

There ya go SLG Zee can do the special avatarand I can to a special collage for ya. I sure hope you are doing bettertoday. I had a pretty rough day. It is in another thread. I copy it forya. I am getting there for your collage as soon as I can finally settledown. lol :kiss:


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Thank you sweetpeasmommie. It will behard to take the picture of me and Buck off. But Im sureIwould like anything you and Zee wouldmake me.

Apollo you are so silly! I know you would eat dirt for me, butwhy did you do that when it will make you throw up? Dirt does tastevery yuky and so does grass but bunnies like grass. But if you ate dirtI'll try dirt too! 

Pet Bunny that is soooo cute! Those are the best kisses I got lately! You picked some of my favrietos too!

Danielle I do want to go to your house for the party! And thatis so sweet that you put our picshure on the wall! NO NO NO NO I loveyou guys way more! Bunny Butt - Bunny Butt! 

Zee I love the pictchuer that your bunnies made me! I love the big Mommas one! 

Gypsy I will be careful and guess what? I dont just docartwheels I also do front handsprings. My sister is helping me learnback ones too. If we go to the party next year I want you todo a cartwheel for me and NOT land on yourButt!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Uh oh Gypsy looks like SLG got ya good for next year.


----------



## 

SLG, Sweety I would loveto do a Cartwheel for you, unfortunately with a torn ROTOcuff(allows the shouldertorotate forwardandbackwards )in my shoulder and a badback I cant do them anymoreMaybe we can get Cassi to do one for you . 

Maybe with coaxing with his special treats we canget Chaz to do one of his funnyBig Bunny 500 binkeys !!!!!, You would love to seethat lol He does these weirdrunning in circles and then aboutthe 3rd or 4th time around thecircle , while at full run he popps up inthe air and binkeys , neverseen such a big rabbit dosomething like that untill hedid it . Ive seen itdone from a standing position but never ata full run before !:disgust: He is a BIGbaby ! :kiss:


----------



## Lissa

*This picture just melts my heart...the bond between you two is just so beautiful....:tears2: *


----------



## Zee

Hi SLG

You will not have to loose that picture of you and Buck.

What I can do is put it in a new avatar for you, that you and everyoneelse can still see it. I know it is a special picture for you.

BIG HUGS !!!!

Zee


----------



## Lissa

What a lovely picture, Carolyn.


----------



## Zee

SLG

A little something for a special girl !!!

You still have Buck's picture there

:hug:

~Zee and the Girls


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Thank you Zee! I like that more thananything! I had my Momma come put it on before I went to school!Sebastian will love it too! 





SLG


----------



## Carolyn

That's great!


----------



## Zee

*SLG*

Im so pleased that you like it.

Give that Sebby an extra special treat from me and the girls.

:hug::hug:
*
Sebastians Little Girl wrote:*


> Thank you Zee! I like that more than anything! Ihad my Momma come put it on before I went to school!Sebastian will love it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLG


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Aww Zee thats gorgeous, you really have some talent there.:sunshine:

SLG Honey I'm glad you are able to do cartwheels. I've been thinkingabout you a lot recently. It's always nice to hear youv'e been able todo things like that. Handsprings too, thats really something.

I hope school is going well for you.

Vickie


----------



## 

HEY Pretty Girl !!!! How arethose Hand Springs coming along!!? How are You feeling nowthat the weather is turniing around? I was going thru my pictures thismorning and remembered I took a picture Ithought You would Love to see .Im Not sure what Kind of Mothit is , Maybe Mom canhelp You look it up . 

((((( Hugs to You and Sebbi )))))






:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn

Dearest SLG,

Thank you So Much for the warning of the HurricaneKatrina.



I told a friend of mine about it when we got off the phone about yourconcern about me having to sit on the roof. My friend saidback in 1942 when his family's house was flooded, his grandparents andtheir chickens and pigs were on the roof when the storm hit.They could swim right over to it. They have pictures of itsomewhere in the family. Can you imagine what that must'velooked like!? I'd love to see those pictures! 

This could be Tucker!













Thanks for the warning, Honey! You're a True Friend. 

Love you!

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

*I just love these !!!!

:bath:

Carolyn wrote: *


> This could be Tucker!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

SLG was watchingCNN with me this morning and saw the devastation caused by thehurricane. Then she saw the meteorologist report that what was left ofthe hurricane was headed toward PA and NY. Well, she remembered whereCarolyn is from our road-trip to the Bunny Boathouse Party.

She jumped up and ran for the phone,hollering, "I have to call Carolyn rightnow!"



She saw all the pictures of peoplesitting on their roofs in the floods. They had to chop their way outwith axes and sit up there waiting for helicopters and boats to rescuethem. 

I don't think shewanted Carolynonher roof with all three rabbits! 

Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hello SLG, I have started on you Signature forya. But I have been busy all week and weekend because my in laws aremoving in. Mom in law has been in the hospital for almost 2 weeksbecause she has cancer. They are going to live with us for awhile. Iwant you to know that SweetPea's human grandma has not met her yet. Sowhen she is well enough after she comes home she will meet SweetPea.

How are you doing today and how is School. We are ok so are our babies.Guess what we are getting a chinchilla today. PRetty cool huh I willshow you some pics when we get him/her. It has been raining for thelast 4 days and it will be for the next 4 days. We got a flood warningand wind advisory. Ugh. We need rain bad because it has not rained in 2months not good. This rain will help us for our lawn care. WE cut grassto make extra cash. 

I have been thinking about you, your family and lil Sebbie.

Angel andSweetPea


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*gypsy wrote:*


> HEY Pretty Girl !!!! How are those HandSprings coming along !!? Howare You feeling now that theweather is turniing around ? I was goingthru my pictures this morning andremembered I took a picture I thoughtYou would Love to see . ImNot sure what Kind of Moth itis , Maybe Mom can helpYou look it up .
> 
> ((((( Hugs to You and Sebbi )))))
> 
> :kiss:


SLG's reply was "Awwww sweet! That's BIG!"


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Carolyn, SLG wants to know "Do bunnies really swim?"


----------



## 

Yes it isBIG it was nearly 3 inches longand very pretty , it was justhanging out on myArbour , I think it waswaiting till morning so itcould collect all the morning Necter , Heflewinto the Honeysuckle Bushand stayed there all morning havingbreakfast .


----------



## Carolyn

Dear BestFriend in the World who I love more than she loves me,

Don't know how those people got those rabbits to swim because theynormally aren't crazy about getting wet, but there's an exception toevery rule. That said, I wouldn't try this at home withSebastian.




Well,we did get some rain yesterday, but it wasn't thatbad. We're supposed to get really bad thunderstorms todaywith high winds. That's when Katrina is going to be reachingmy neck of the woods. I'll be very careful and I'm ready forit now that you gave me the heads-up that it was coming myway. I saw the pictures of the people on their roofsyesterday. :shock: I was trying to figure out howI'd ever get all three bunnies up there if I had to. I didcome up with a plan, so as I said, I'm ready if it comes to that, but Ithink it'll be okay.Normally, Ilove thunder and lightening storms, but not hurricanes or tornados!

How are your allergies behaving these days. Mine are reallyactingup.



Fauna gave mekisses for the first time lastnight.I was SO So Happy!! I didn't thinkshe'd ever give me kisses.She loves me,SLG. She really Loves me!





Time for me to go to work and you to go to school, I'm sure.Have a great GREAT Day, Buddy. I love you - More.

Love, Love, Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*gypsy wrote: *


> ....with Your Medicne If your having ahard time getting it to go down down , trya bit of apple sauce first .for some silly reason ithelps the medicineslip right down like its supposed to .
> 
> :kiss:


Hey Glinda, oops, :shock:...I mean Gypsy...

SLG tried applesauce with her medstonight and decided it was the greatest way to take them and she wasgoing to do it that way all the time!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *gypsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ....with Your Medicne If your having ahard time getting it to go down down , trya bit of apple sauce first .for some silly reason ithelps the medicineslip right down like its supposed to .
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Glinda, oops, :shock:...I mean Gypsy...
> 
> SLG tried applesauce with her medstonight and decided it was the greatest way to take them and she wasgoing to do it that way all the time!
Click to expand...

Hey that is great. I am not a big fan of taking meds. I have troubleswallowing big pills of any kind and I can't stand the nasty tasty medstoo. I gag alot from it. But hey at least you can take some meds tohelp ya.

SLG I am still praying for you and your preciousSebbie.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

SLG, I finally got it done tonight for you. Here is your special gift. I sure hope you and Sebbie like it.


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Sweetpeasmommie,thank you somuch!



I realy love thebutterfly!

I love all the photos you chose.

I loveit!

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS

SLG


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

HEY SLG 

GUESS WHAT !!!

I LOVE YOU SOOO MUCH!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Sebastians Little Girlwrote: *


> Sweetpeasmommie, thankyou somuch!
> 
> 
> 
> I realy love thebutterfly!
> 
> I love all the photos you chose.
> 
> I loveit!
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS
> 
> SLG


I thought you would like butterflies too. Hey if you want me tomake another one with your family I can too. Just tell your mom to postsome pics of your family.


----------



## Carolyn

Hi Punkin, :wave:

I hope you had a nice holiday weekend. I sure did!I had gotten Cali-girl a shower mat for her cage. Silly,isn'tit?



You know how she'd slip and slideon the floor of hercage? Well, I was getting increasingly concerned that she'dbreak a leg. After trying grass mats, and other things, she'djust rip everythingup off of the floor - no matter what itwas. Didn't want to trycarpet because it soaks upsmells and I'm afraid of her chewing it and me not noticing if she ateany. 

Finally, had the'bright idea'of puttingtheshower rubber mat down. I wouldn't suggesteveryone do this...Cali's just really good about not chewing on thingsand of course, she hasn't. The first day she hatedit.You know how these bunniescanbewhenthey're introduced to somethingnew in their cage. Low and behold, she loves itnow.She spends most of her time in hercage lounging on it now.

The bunnies were all So Good and So much Fun to hang out with thisweekend along with family and friends. I came up with a newnickname for Cali: Cali-FlowerCorny, sure, but cute - you gotta admit! She's mylittle Cali-Flower. :wink:

I made a bunny placemat this weekend. Took all my old bunnycards that people had given me and made a collage and then covered itin plastic so that it's now a placemat. I've got threepictures of Sebbie in it and the one picture of you taken a year agowhen you were in your pjs sitting with him in the chair. Itcame out really cute. I put your Easter postcard in theretoo. Also put a picture of The Missus, Buck, and I when wewent to The Zoo in there. Wish we lived closer so that Icould make one with you. Gonna make a Christmas theme onenext. 

Well, just wanted to send my love to you and let you know that I'm thinking about you. I love you, Honey. 

:hug:

Love, Love, Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

thank you for the long message. love you.

*Momma edit* SLG is very sleepy this morning and not feeling much like typing!


----------



## Carolyn

Good thing I didn't call. I was going to this morning, but was giving it some time. 





I'll talk to her later.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn

Thought of you when I saw these. They're cool aren't they? I don't see Sebastian though.


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## Carolyn




----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Wow it is amazing how people do these.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh my goodness! I love that. I am gonna tell everyone I know that little rhyme (I know, I'm a sad person )

Jan


----------



## Carolyn

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Ohmy goodness! I love that. I am gonna tell everyone I know that littlerhyme (I know, I'm a sad person )
> 
> Jan





:rofl:


* * * *

I agree, SPM!

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

*Carolyn wrote:*


>


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Whhoooaaa! Those are cool sandsculpshears!


----------



## Carolyn

So are you, Sweetheart.



More.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom

HI SLG!! I had to go around collectingwildflowers for a project for my Botony class and check out this reallycool catapillar I saw. One day it will be a beautiful butterfly!


----------



## AnnaS

Those sculptures are so amazing.They are out of sand right?


----------



## BunnyMom

Those pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Carolyn

*AnnaS wrote: *


> Those sculptures are so amazing.They are out of sand right?




Yes they are.


----------



## Carolyn

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> Those pictures are beautiful!






They sure are!

-Carolyn


----------



## edwinf8936

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> HI SLG!! I had to go around collecting wildflowers for aproject for my Botony class and check out this really cool catapillar Isaw. One day it will be a beautiful butterfly!




I had one in my backyard, anyone know what kind of butterfly it will be?

Ed


----------



## 

Monarch , it will be beautiful one day .

Im kinda surprisedits rather late in the fall forthem to be still inCatterpillar stage , they really shouldhave Morphed by now?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

But sometimes it's the late bloomers that become the real beauties in life! 

Raspberry


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

HI SLG, Sebastian is such a little sweetie! Iheard that you like soccer so i thought i'd show you my bunny Millieplaying soccer.






I hope you like it!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Cool katerpilars! I like that soccer bunny too! 

OHHH CAROLYN-

I Love you more *PERIOD*!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

That is a "cat that just ate the canary" look!

Those two... always trying to outdo eachother!


----------



## Carolyn

You're wearingmakeup?!?











Wow, Honey! Not that you need it because you do get prettier and prettier every hour that passes.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It doesn't happenveryoften.



It was only purple (the school color) andglitter for thegame!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

You'll get a kick out of this one, Honey.

*Clickhere:[url]http://www.orapois.com/br/arquivos/09102003084653755g.swf*[/url]

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2

A friend made this for me and I want you to see it first.

Tina


----------



## AnnaS

Its such a cool picture. I wonder what costumes can rabbits wear for halloween.


----------



## Carolyn

I knew you'd love this picture of your buddy on his Buck Jones star in Hollywood.

:kiss:


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Tina thank you for sharing the halloweencard with me. It is very cute! Carolyn I like that picture of Buck. Itis so cool! 



Here is the picture of my poor Sebastian when my momma wasgiving him his hair cut. He was very mad. He was tryingto get back in to his cage!


----------



## 

:laugh:that is just wrong!!!! PoorBastian !!!! I would want to hide inmycage too . Poor baby come live with AuntyGypsy no more hair cuts and a whole haremof ladies !!


----------



## Zee

*Poor Sebby

*How could you do that Razz

:nonono:

He does look funny though
*
Sebastians Little Girl wrote: *


>


----------



## Carolyn

Sebastians Little Girl wrote:


> Here is the picture of my poor Sebastian when my momma wasgiving him his hair cut. He was very mad. ?He was trying to getback in to his cage!







:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:

Sebastian's Little Girl??

You _better_ get a lock for that cage so that when you're in school, your mom can Look - But Not Touch - Sebastian.

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:

That is just a Pitiful Shame. :tears2:

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## seniorcats

E-e-e-e-e-e-e-K! Who ran the lawnmower over that bunny? SLG, take those scissors and clippersaway from your mom and give her some of those blunt, plasticscissors. Poor bunny will need to have a knitted sweater tocover up. Either that or a bunny comb-over.


----------



## naturestee

He looks like he's wearing a sad little corset. Poor Sebbie!


----------



## 

*seniorcats wrote:*


> E-e-e-e-e-e-e-K! Who ran the lawn mower over thatbunny? SLG, take those scissors and clippers away from yourmom and give her some of those blunt, plastic scissors. Poorbunny will need to have a knitted sweater to cover up. Eitherthat or a bunny comb-over.




:rofl: Comb Over , lmao!!!!!!


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, oh, oh...poor Sebastian! SLG, tell your Mom "NO MORE CLIPPERS!!"

Jen


----------



## Mr. Stee

I think Sebastian should get to have a go at your mom with the clippers as pay back. LOL


----------



## CorkysMom

that poor guy...if he can't get to Gypsys,my house is closer....I sure hope she finished clipping him!! Thehumiliation of it all!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I did finally gethim finished, but not without a fight! He was MAD!  Heactually bit me! :XIt was only the second time he ever bit,and it wasn't hard, but he was just tired of staying in one place. Ittakes a loooooong time to cut all that hair. We take breaks, but theyweren't long enough for him! :?

Truthfully, I was rolling around on thefloor laughing when he was hopping around with that hair skirt likethat! He was embarrassed and mad. He was going over to his cage,chewing on it, wanting back in! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## CorkysMom

Ok, well at least he got his in with thebites...even tho it wasn't nice...neither was laughing at that lilbeauty!!!!!! 

Do you shave him year round?


----------



## Lissa

I can't see the picture.


----------



## BunnyLover

*Lissa wrote: *


> I can't see the picture.


Me neither. Hmmm, I wonder what happened?

Lissa


----------



## JimD

I can see the picture....AND I JUST SPIT MY COFFEE ALL OVER THE KEYBOARD!!!!

Oh my!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote: *


> I can see the picture....AND I JUST SPIT MY COFFEE ALL OVER THE KEYBOARD!!!!
> 
> Oh my!!


----------



## Carolyn

Raspberry lives for that! :disgust:

What a sick sense of humor that woman has.

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I can see thepicture....AND I JUST SPIT MY COFFEE ALL OVER THE KEYBOARD!!!!
> 
> Oh my!!
Click to expand...

lol I bet your keyboard is fried now.

Raz how could you do that to poor Sebbie. Shame on you.


----------



## seniorcats

Here is the doggie version of a comb over found with a googlesearch. Seb will have to settle for the bunnyversion. What about some of the spray on hair?


----------



## Jenniblu

Sebbie no!:shock: What has shedone to you baby? Raz, now I'll support you with dressing himup and putting him in a high-chair, but no why did you shave that sweetbunny?

:rofl:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

OM MY !!!!!!!!!!! SLG 

HOW COULD YOUR MOMMY DO THAT :shock2:

He's gonna need a coat now for winter time. Weworrynow, whatif we snort in your Mommy's face..........what wouldshe do to us ?????????? 

Our Mommy just takes strange pictures.....really weird stuff, or so we think so.


----------



## BunnyLover

:rofl:

I can see the picture now. Poor Sebastian!! I'm not surprised he bit you, you're lucky he didn't chomp your arm off!


Lissa


----------



## Lissa

OMG!!! :laugh:I love it!! :sunshine:


----------



## ariel

*Sebastians Little Girl wrote: *


>


 :faint:Oh My Gawsh!!! That is wrong, so wrong!! Poor Sebbie!!!!

SLG I think you better have a serious talk with your mum about this!

Raspberry, If I have offered once ,I have offered i dunno how manytimes, I will come over there and fix everyones hair, evenSebastians!!! (gawsh knows you 'aint too crash hot on bunny hair LOL)

Oh I just dunno what to say except Oh My Gawsh!!!!!:scared:


----------



## Anneliese

LOL aww poor Sebastian. 

He's so adorable! Give him a cuddle from me!!

Anneliese &amp; Snowy Joey


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

Its not half as bad as this!!


----------



## ariel

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> Its not half as bad as this!!



Funny you know what? I was re read The Boathouse Party Thread lastnightfrom beginning to end for some reason (who knows) anyway I seen thatpicture lastnight for the very first time and here it is again the verynext day


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You know, allalong I've thought how blessed I've been with that rabbits personality,but I must have really gone and done it this time.:shock:He's still cranky over that haircut! He doesn't wantto come to me when I go to his cage, he's been kicking poos out of hiscage, he takes the roof off of hiscabin...



But with my other daughter, he jumpsright into her arms and snuggles up.He kisses her, cruncheshis teeth... closes his eyes and just soaks up the love! It was only a haircut! And it was for his owndarn good! :X

Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Razz, I'm getting the same 'tude from Toby sinceI cut his hair. To make matters worse, last night I had to"shape it up" because it was so uneven, so he's mad all overagain. Every time I go to his cage, he runs to the farthestcorner and he won't come out unless I'm not in the room. 

Laura


----------



## ariel

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> It was only a haircut! Andit was for his own darn good! :X
> 
> Raspberry




Do you remember your mum making you have a haircut you didn't like????

LOL Oh Raspberry give him time, poor bunny doesn't realise there isonly a week between a good and a bad haircut ( so i am told) but ohhhwith this one I dunno LOL

:laugh:


----------



## 

Carolyn! 

My 5 year old son loves that video of the splish splash song!!!! He has made me watch it at least 10 times now!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Carolyn

Today's your birthday??








HAPPYBIRTHDAYSLG!!








Love, Love, Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*zakfoxmom wrote: *


> Carolyn!
> 
> My 5 year old son loves that video of the splish splash song!!!! He has made me watch it at least 10 times now!!! hahahahaha




:wink: Glad little mon liked it, Zakfoxmom! Bathroom humor will get 'em every time.

-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow

oh My!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLG!

:groupparty:

lotsa love from a fellow libran,

Nicole


----------



## Lissa




----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Thank You! That makes me feel special!


----------



## DaisyNBuster

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLG






Have a wonderful day!!!

Love

Vickie xxxx


----------



## ariel

Happy Birthday SLG!!!!!

I hope you have a super birthday!!:groupparty::balloons:arty:


----------



## FreddysMom

:balloons:[shadow=aqua]HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLG![/shadow] :balloons:

:bouquet::kiss:arty::heart:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLG ............. LET'S HAVE A PARTY

:groupparty:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs




----------



## naturestee

HAPPY HAPPYHAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPYHAPPY HAPPY HAPPYHAPPY HAPPY HAPPYHAPPY HAPPYHAPPY HAPPYHAPPY HAPPY


BIRTHDAY!

:happybunny:


----------



## Ally

Happy Birthday, SLG!!!!!





Have a great day!!! Hope you get lots of cool gifts!!! :heart:

Love,

Ally


----------



## kpc

Happy Birthday,SGL.
I wish you all the best .
Kim


----------



## BunnyMom

Happy Birthday, SLG!

:groupparty:

Hope you have an awesome day!

Love,
Donna &amp; Scott
Poco, Hef &amp; Skittles
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SLG*

Wishing a very special girl a very special day!

Hope you have a really great day. Sending lots of Love

Jan, Perry and Pernod xx


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Thank you everyone for all the wishes.You are very special. I'm glad I got a bunny so I could be on thisforum!

Inever got so many Birthdaywishes!



SLG


----------



## dajeti2

Happy Birthday SLG. I hope you have an awesome day.

Love,
Tina, Jeremy, Apollo, Christa, Hopi, Stormy, Koda, Norman &amp; Otis


----------



## Jenniblu

Thought you might like this, sweetie--

http://f.screensavers.com/migration/wp/EasterBuddies_215.gif


----------



## edwinf8936

I like this one.

Ed

http://www.hallmark.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product|10001|10051|145031|-2;-102001;-102270;66559||P1R10SO|


----------



## edwinf8936

ONe more.

http://www.hallmark.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product|10001|10051|604357|-2;-102001;-102270;66559||P1R2SO[/url


Ed


----------



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Anneliese

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLG!!!



I hope you had a great day


----------



## Lissa

I thought this was cute.


----------



## JimD

_*Hoppy Hoppy (belated) Birthday!!!*_


----------



## Pet_Bunny

:balloons:HAPPYBIRTHDAYSLG!!!:balloons:

Hope are your wishes come true!









Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn

You've gotta see this, SLG.

Turn up the sound.

[url]http://www.msn.americangreetings.com/view.pd?i=382219626&amp;m=1652&amp;rr=y&amp;sou[/url]


----------



## 

:laugh:THAT! was just too darned cute ~


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

What a Riot :rofl:


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

lol carolyn that was the cutest little video.


----------



## Carolyn

Glad you are liking it, Folks! 

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

That was so funny! You are killingme!



I had to come home for a breathing treatment. But now I get toeat a cheeseburger instaead of school lunch! :dude:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Hi SLG !!! You getting toeat a cheeseburger just ain't fair. Mommy only lets us DOGfood and baby carrotts ........... we would really like aCHEESEBURGER....can you sneak us one?:highfive:


----------



## Carolyn

Hey SLG,

I found this picture of your mom's old boyfriend. Boy was shein L O V E withHim!



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I'm gonna show you a hair cut!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

WHERE in the WORLD did you get that, Carolyn?


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Rass........your in the witch contest not me. I'm just "spoiled"....... but precious, not a spoiled witch:love:


----------



## Carolyn

*Laura wrote: *


> WHERE in the WORLD did you get that, Carolyn?




An angel dropped it in my mailbox. 

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I cantell you what I'd like to doto that angel right aboutnow...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

SLG's brothersboth came home from college for her Birthday Party this weekend!She has missed them so much since they left in August. Sheflew into their arms and then made sure she spent as much time withthem as she could. 

This is my favorite moment!


----------



## Carolyn

:no:

That's just Nasty.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Carolyn wrote:


> Hey SLG,
> 
> I found this picture of your mom's old boyfriend.? Boy was she in L O VE withHim!???
> 
> ?
> 
> -Carolyn



INSERT RASPBERRY'S HUSBAND'S COMPETION HERE...SEE ABOVE PICTURE OF "BOYFRIEND".



RaspberrySwirl,

Just Think about what Could've Been. :inlove:

He's just so, so...Y O U!



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Actually, he kindof reminds me of someone you told me about a whileback...



I think the guy in the picture might be alittle fatter than the guy you were talking aboutthough!


----------



## seniorcats

Gee, I sorta' thought this was Raspberry's old boyfriend. Doesn't he look like her type?


----------



## Carolyn

Dear SLG,

It totally bums me out that you're so sick. :sad:

I hope you feel better soon, Honey. I'll call youlater. You don't have to talk if you don't want to, but Iwant to check up on you.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

I hate this! I'm rellley, relley, mad!I have whooping coufh! :XNow I cant see myfriends from out of town! Itstinks!

Ican't go to school or anywhere else for five stinkin days!:X

I have todo stinking brething treatments everyfourhours and take yuky tasting medicine. I'm not vereyhappy.

SLG


----------



## naturestee

Yuck! That doesn't sound like much fun! I hope you get better soon!


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh SLG, I am so sorry. Whooping cough is areally awful thing, and it must make it feel worse, not being able tosee your friends and all. You will just have to talk to us more on hereover the next few days .

As for the yucky medicine - could you take some candy afterwards? That's what i used to do and it does help a little.

I'll be praying for you extra hard.

Love Jan, Pernod and Perry


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

O.K.! that's a great idea in fact we just got a huge bag of bit o honey.

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ NOW I NO MY ABC'S


----------



## Elf Mommy




----------



## Carolyn

Hi SLG,

That Jan has the best ideas! And ElfMommy makes such cool stuff all the time. 

When you said you have the bit 'o honey, it reminded me that today, Ipicked up some spoon-side honey nut Shredded Wheat. Gypsy told me thather rabbits like it as a treat, so I tried it out.

:shock2:

You should see these guys go for it! :runningrabbit: 

Tucker and Fauna waste no time eating it right away. Cali gets soexcited that she just runs around looking for the best place to stopand start eating it. Of course the minute she stops, she thinks abetter place can be found so she runs around some more. She's such agoof! She get So Excited with treats. If you haven't given 'Bastian ashredded wheat, try it sometime. 

When I was having a bowl of it on my couch, Cali jumped right up intomy lap. :foreheadsmack: Dogarned near had shredded wheat and milk allover me. She's Nuts about them. She would not stop trying to get herhead in the bowl. No more eating that cereal on the couch when she'sout. 

I hope the medicine works fast and that tomorrow's a better day.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

P.S. 

GOOD JOB typing the ABC's out. Lord knows that it's not easy on a keyboard because the letters are all scrambled.

:blueribbon:


----------



## doodle

Since I'm a newbie and still trying to get toknow things and people here, tell me if I have this right . . .Sebastian is the the bunny? And SLG is Raspberry'sdaughter? 

Anyhooo...

SLG, I'm so sorry you're sick. Be sureand eat all your porridge and feel better soon. 

[align=center]:sickbunny:
[/align]


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*doodle wrote:*


> Since I'm a newbie and still trying to get to know thingsand people here, tell me if I have this right . . . Sebastian is thethe bunny? And SLG is Raspberry's daughter?


You got it! SLG = Sebastian'sLittle Girl (he owns her, not the other way around) 

And just as a reminder to thebunnynappers, they are both _mine, allmine_!


Raspberry


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

Get well soon SLG!


----------



## CorkysMom

OH NO SLG, that stinks!!!! Whooping cough soundslike it hurts! Have you ever tried going in the bathroom with hot waterrunning and steam to loosen it up, betting you have...but if not, givethat a try! 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## 

My Poor littlegirl , I am, so sorry you are sick, Whooping cough is no fun . Get bettersoon sweety big HUGGS !!!:kiss:


----------



## Jenniblu

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> And just as a reminder to thebunnynappers, they are both _mine, allmine_!
> 
> 
> Raspberry




All you have to do is clone her and Sebie so we can all have aSpecial Little Girl and a Special Little Bunny.onder::embarrassed:


----------



## Carolyn

Carolyn* wrote: *


>




It's the Great Pumpkin,Charlie Brown is on tonight at 8:00 p.m. - on ABC - EST!

:yes:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

So glad you toldme! I've been watching for this so she could see it and would havemissed it for sure!


----------



## 

Razz , How is ourGirl tonight ? Please giveher BIG BIG Huggsand Kisses for Me .


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Gypsy, just look at what happened to myeye. I don't know why it happened but my momma and thedoctor said it was from all those coutphs and Carolyn said thats whatyou thought was going to happen to me. 

I'm tired of having to coutph and throw up all the time. I hopeeveryone is feeling good. At least better than me. 

SLG


----------



## CorkysMom

OUCH!!! Hang in there kiddo, hope you get to feelin better soon!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh poor you SLG you are still in our prayers. Please get better soon girl. WE sure miss having you around.

MeatHead said that his bunny kissies are on the way and he wants me totell you that he gave me the biggest scratch on my hand. Ouch.

Loves on the way

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Slg, that looks really bad. You sure arehaving a rough time at the minute. I suppose it does look quite scaryfor Halloween, though .

Hope you are feeling better real soon. You know we are all thinking of you and praying for you!

Jan, Pernod and Perry X


----------



## Nicky Snow

ouch!

even with that red eye SLG, you're still the prettiest little girl i have ever seen!

everyone at my house really hopes you'll get better,

lotsa prayers, and hugs from:

Rue, Kweli, Sullivan, and me.


----------



## 

Awwww Sweety , 

Im sorry that had to happen ,Its all caused by the hard hardcoughing , It will clear up in a few days, and look so much better in a week. Have Mommy put coolcloths over your your eyes , Kinda like when you havea sinus infection , It will help take thepressure off your eyes , Plus it helpssooth your eyes . It will also help withold lady wrinkkles , ( shhhhhh our secretok ) Tell Mom warm Saline eye wash willalso make your eyes feel better, ask her to get an eye cup at the drug store , usewarm water and a few grains of salt , putthe eye cup to your eye , be sure itstight to your eye , blink a few times , thenwipe dry gently , 

Love You Lots and Lots , :kiss:


----------



## Carolyn

*Nicky Snow wrote:*


> even with that red eye SLG, you're still theprettiest little girl i have ever seen!




SeeHoney! I'm not the only one who thinks that. 

I do feel good today. Much better than you arefeeling. Wish I could send some of my good health down toyou.

I'm praying very hard for you to get well - and feel much bettertoday. 

You hang in there, honey.The worst of it is hopefully passed.

Love you,
-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Carolyn, I love you.:kiss: 

We went to the eye speishialiest today and wefound out that I'm verey fine. All thats wrong is I probrobly wont bepretty because it says it might be 4 to 5 weeks that the blood willsteek in my eye. Then after that I will be pretty again. 

Then I went to my other doctor and he said hegave me some more pills that will make me not throw up so much anymore.I haven't couphed and throwed up yet since I took one.

I don't want you to cry anymore because I'm okay. I love you the most. PERIOD!:hug:

Love, 

Sebastians Little Girl


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh, SLG. I didn't know you weresick. I'm so sorry you feel bad. I know you'll beall better soon because you're one tough kid! 

Ally sends her love and so do I.

Tell Sebbie to give you a kiss from us.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn

Dearest SLG, I love you too... :kiss:

Yes, sometimes I do cry when I think of the pain and the things you'regoing through. I just _hate_ to hear that you're inpain. It's very hard to see someone I love so much strugglelike you have. 

SLG, you are seriously one of The Bravest People I've everknown. Some people would feel sorry for themselves and donothing but complain, butnot you. Youhave accepted this condition with a great deal of maturity andstrength. I'm so impressed and proud of you. 

I'm really glad to hear that you went to the eye doctor and that youreye will get better. Thank Goodness the other doctor gave youthe pills that will keep you from throwing up. This shows methat some prayers are getting answered. 

You're always pretty, Honey. *A L W A Y S*. Alittle redness in your eye doesn't change how beautiful you are -inside and outside.I wouldn't lie toyou. Your Beauty is something no one or nosicknesscan ever takeaway.SomedaysI know you _feel_ worse than others, but you're_always_ pretty. Don't ever forget that.

Thank you for the update. I've been thinking about you allday. The Missus is coming to my house this weekend, so we'lldefinitely be calling you. 

I love you more than words can ever express. I wish we lived closer to each other.

I'll talk to you soon, Love. 

:hug: :kiss:

All My Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

Dear SLG

All my bunnies, think you are lovely with your red eye. They say it makes you even more special than you already are.

:hug: from Loopy, Loppy, Poppy and Big Mama


----------



## Carolyn

I miss you, SLG. :sad:

How are you doing???





Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

This is how I am doing!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

You scared me!!!!

What a PERFECT Costume, SLG!!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Yeah you should be a winner for the best costumeSLG what did kind of costume did you dress Sebbie. Or did he not dressfor Halloween.


----------



## 

:scared:eeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk you scareded me!!!!!
what an awesome costume ! Iguess the bad cough kinda came in handy, it lent originality to yourcostume , Not everyone had such awesomespecial effects .
Im sorry your eye isnt clearingup yet . but it will take a bit of time ,Other than the eye problem Sweety how areyou feeling .?:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn

You're Sick, SLG! How dare you scare me like that. :no: 

You're growing up just like your mom. I wasn'texpecting that, and it Freaked me _Right__Out_!



Excellent costume! Definitely worked on scaring me...and I'm NOT kidding! 


Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

:shock2:OH MYYYYYYYYYY.............You look soso so spooky. We run like scared bunnies when we seesomething like the way you look

:runningrabbit:WOW............. YUK............. did your Mommy do that to you????


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Great costume, SLG!

Now for the important question:

How much candy did ya get???

Laura


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

I'mso glad I scared you guys! 

For the answer to your question, I am feeling great other thanmy coupth. Yes I got TONS ofcandy!



I wanted to dress Sebastian up but I didn't find a costume small enough.

SLG


----------



## dajeti2

:faint:W:shock:W you scared me bad. Even Otis ran and hid in his cage when I showed him your costume.

I'm glad you are feeling better Sweetie. 

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun

WOW!!!:shock: You look so different. Still very pretty, but also pretty scarey! Great job!

Jan


----------



## Carolyn

Ya know, SLG, you're just the kinda kid thatwould be happy you scared me - at 7:00 IN THE MORNING, when I washaving my coffee trying to wake up. I scroll down, and I see thesebig-white bug-eyed dead person staring back at me.

:disgust: 

You're a Piece of Work, Chicky!!

A RRRRReal PIECE OF WORK!!

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Yaknow, SLG, you're just the kinda kid that would be happy you scared me- at 7:00 IN THE MORNING, when I was having my coffee trying to wakeup. I scroll down, and I see these big-white bug-eyed dead personstaring back at me.
> 
> :disgust:
> 
> You're a Piece of Work, Chicky!!
> 
> A RRRRReal PIECE OF WORK!!
> 
> Love,
> -Carolyn


Carolyn I can see you with coffee while reading her post and then seethat pic. All of your buns look at you cause you screaming for life andspilling coffee all over your self. lol

Good work SLG. You still are pretty and I am so glad that you are getting better and better everyday.


----------



## cirrustwi

OH SLG!! That eye just gives me the creeps!! LOL

I didn't realize you were sick. I hope you are feelingbetter. Your eye sure did fit in with your costume though!!

Jen


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Hi SLG..........Gomer here.........how are youtoday? I wanted to share pictures of my baby bunny withyou. Isn't the cutest bunny ever ?????????? :wink:

I give him a bath all the time, clean his ears and feet.Mommy calls him "Sticky-Yukko". Not a very nice name is it. Sometimes Iremember and take him to bed with me. Do you get to sleep with yourbunny?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*Gomer and Cleo wrote: *


> Mommy calls him "Sticky-Yukko".......






Meanwhile, *normal* peoplecall their bunnies, fluffy, sweetpea, and cupcake!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

This is true love though!:inlove: 

See, Gomer was meant to be a bunny forum member! :sunshine:







Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Meanwhile, *normal* people ....




:laugh: Like you know what Normal People do, Raspberry! puhhhlease!!

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

You ought to pick up that bunny after Gomer has given him his bath.........:foreheadsmack:

then you would understand Sticky-Yukko


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hey guys its nice to be back on. I'll try to be on as much as I can but now I'm being my Moms secratairy. 

Sebastian isnt feeling so well. His eye is all pink. my sistersays thats what happens when animals goblind.

Ithink he just got poked by hay though. But momma is going to take himto the vet tomorow. But for all of my bunny friends I'll do the bunnydance! :bunnydance:

SLG


----------



## 

Feel Better Sebbie, sending good thoughts and prayers to you.

SLG how are You feeling ? :kiss:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh I hope he will be ok with his eye tomorrow. Iam glad to see you back again and I heard that you liked how I did thesite too.


----------



## JimD

Hope you're feeling ok!

I'm sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for Sebbie's vet visit today. Keep us posted on how it goes.

ray:

~JimD


----------



## shadow10978

Oh SLG I didnt even realize you were sick hun, Ihope you are feeling a lot better  I think Seb was trying to make youfeel so not alone with you eye kiddo so he went and got himself somepink eye lol. At least we can hope thats all it is right. Please keepus posted on how you and seb are doing. 

Love Light and Laughter just for you and seb sweety


----------



## JimD

*Sebastians Little Girl wrote: *


>


So you're telling me that this little lady was grossed out by gypsy's boo-boo and CSI?!?! Now really!


----------



## Carolyn

*Sebastians Little Girlwrote: *


> Hey guys its nice to be back on. I'll try tobe on as much as I can but now I'm being my Moms secratairy.
> 
> Sebastian isnt feeling so well. His eye is all pink. my sistersays thats what happens when animals goblind.
> 
> Ithink he just got poked by hay though. But momma is going to take himto the vet tomorow. But for all of my bunny friends I'll do the bunnydance! :bunnydance:
> 
> SLG




Be sure to let us know what the vet says. It's wise to get him to the doctor's.

-Carolyn


----------



## Cali

DearSebastian,



I heard that you have pink eye. Is it all gone? Iwish I could've been there to help fix it for you. Did youhave to go to the doctor's afterall or did it clear up beforethen? Did your Mom and Little Girl torture you by poking atit all thetime?



Well, it's almost that time of year when people go out a pick out thebiggest turkey they can find and salute it on the dinnertable,then they eatit.







After that, there's another big holiday, but I can't rememberit. I just remember that they get all happy about dragging atree in the house.

Andthey think _we_ dostrangethings! 

I'm glad I'm not a human. They're confused and they're not aspretty as lagamorphs are. I think their skin is ugly lookingwith no hair onit.



Just wanted to let you know that I was thinking about you and I love you and I hope that your eye is all better. 

Dream a little dream ofme.



Love always and forever, 
Your Cali


----------



## LuvaBun

Hi SLG! I hope Sebbie is OK - I guess he didn't want you to feel left out and decided to get a pink eye too .

Aren't you clever at being your mom's secretary? I hope she's gonna pay you for doing it , though 

Jan


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Hi SLG .........how are you doing? Gomer here (Cleo doens't talk much). Mommytook these pictures last night. I had to give bunny(sticky-yukko as Mommy calls him) a bath. How isyour eye doing and your bunny's eye? OUCH ....... that lookslike it might hurt. Did the doctor fix him?


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*2ndpictureGomer and Cleo wrote: *


> Hi SLG ......... how are you doing? Gomer here(Cleo doens't talk much). Mommy took these pictures lastnight. I had to give bunny (sticky-yukko as Mommy callshim) a bath. How is your eye doing and your bunny'seye? OUCH ....... that looks like it might hurt.Did the doctor fix him?


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*3rd pcitureGomer and Cleo wrote: *


> *2ndpictureGomer and Cleo wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SLG ......... how are you doing? Gomer here(Cleo doens't talk much). Mommy took these pictures lastnight. I had to give bunny (sticky-yukko as Mommy callshim) a bath. How is your eye doing and your bunny'seye? OUCH ....... that looks like it might hurt.Did the doctor fix him?
Click to expand...


----------



## Carolyn

Aww...





What a good boy Gomer is! :inlove:

He takes such goodcare of bunnies eyes and coat. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ariel

Dear SLG, How is Sebbie today?onder:

It's a sunny day here today,(today is saturday here) it makes me feelhappy when the sunshines, I hope you are having a happy day today toosweetie.

Our daughter is doing another cheerleading performance today, I will show you a picture of her from last week

This is her with my mum







This is the girls, she is the one running off 2nd from the end


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Yes Cali Sebastian is all better andI'll have him write to you tonight. Jan I don't know if I'm going getpaid for my work. When I ask her she made a face at me!:XGomer you are a good boy for cleaning your bunny. Bastiancleans me up sometimes to. 

Thank you ariel for sending me those pictures. You have apretty little girl. I lovecheerleading!



SLG


----------



## JimD

Hi SLG!:wave:

How are you???

When I was watching TV last night "Rudolph" was on and it made me think of you. Did you get to watch it??

~JimD


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Merry Christmas SLG..........are you getting ready for Santa?

How do I look as araindeer? Here is our Christmas Card picture thisyear.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*Gomer and Cleo wrote:*


> Merry ChristmasSLG..........are you getting ready for Santa?
> 
> How do I look as araindeer? Here is our Christmas Card picture thisyear.


_Our avatar isn'tworking right......... here is my raindeerpicture_


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I see youravatar!



Try hitting refresh on your computer and see if you see it too. 

I want to see the card picture in abigger size. I think there is a Christmas Picture Thread floatingaround the forum somewhere. Go post it there in a BIGGERsize!



Raspberry


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Here itis bigger........couldn't find Christmas Cardthread......


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

We wentto see Santa last year. We live so far out of town now that we probablywon't get to go see him this year. Mommy thought you mightget a kick out of this picture with Santa


----------



## Carolyn

We definitely need to see bigger pictures ofthose holiday cards, Gomer and Cleo. Tell your mom to emailme and I'll post bigger shots. I can't see the expressions onthose gorgeous faces. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

This picture is absolutely adorable! :inlove:


----------



## Carolyn

Gomer :inlove:


----------



## Carolyn

What a beautiful card. It looks fake, actually.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Well Thank Youvery much......"fake" ?????? It took me _Forever_to get that shot.....and even then it turnedout somewhat fuzzy. Hubby says the Christmas tree isdecorated too "Perfectly" :disgust: 

geeeeeeeezzzzzzzz........what do men know? 

You sure blew those up ....... I need to practice


----------



## Carolyn

The whole thing is perfect...the fire in thefireplace, the tree, the pups together on the rug. Must benice to live such a beautiful life.





-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

That's how Cleo and Gomer's Mommy's life is. Pictureperfect! It makes you want tobesick.



She has the perfectman.



Theperfecthouse.



Theperfectbabies.





It's justdisgusting.



Raspberry


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Well now miss Rassberry........aren't you just such a nice friend :disgust:

And to think we invited out for theholidays........maybe that invitation should be for SLG only.Oh well love ya any way:hug:


----------



## Carolyn

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> That's how Cleo and Gomer's Mommy's life is. Pictureperfect! It makes you want tobesick.
> 
> 
> 
> She has the perfectman.
> 
> 
> 
> Theperfecthouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Theperfectbabies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's justdisgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry




YOU, of ALL people should talk!

"I have the Most Loving Bunny. I have the best husband in theworld. All my kids are gorgeous and they've got their headstogether..." blah blah blah.

You Make MeSick.



-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Get her Carolyn..........she deserves it :elephant:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Gomer and Cleo

:laugh:Mommy say Rasp sure looks funny all pouty....but said she seen her that way many times..........not unusual


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hey SLG, How are you today. I sure hope you are completely better from that nasty whopping cough you had. How is Sebbie too.

Hey I got this cool site check it out. You need to ask you mom if youhave window media player if not you can download it free from the site.Crank up your speakers and pick one of the 2 videos. The is the housethat is all decorated up for christmas and music plays along. It is notfake.

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/strange/news-article.aspx?storyid=47823

Are you, Sebbie and your family all ready for christmas. WE sure arewith all of our decorations up, all of the stockings up for us and thecritters. MeatHead got a brand new first christmas stocking for himself.

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Carolyn, I have to talk to you aboutsomething very important, please call me. Gomer &amp; Cleo,yes I amredey for santa.you look great!

Sweet Peas mommy. Me and Sebbie are great! I watched the clps and theywere awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Carolyn

SLG,

I will call you at 10:00 a.m. - Sharp.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

YOu are welcome Sweetie. I am glad you both are doing great.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies




----------



## Carolyn

Hi SLG,

I was talking toLaura last night, ya know, Ally'sMom. She asked me if I was going to watch A Charlie BrownChristmas. As much as I like the Peanuts, I think theChristmas Special is kind of dull. It's okay, but it can getboring.

Laura sent this to me, and I thought it was great and she said I couldsend it to you. Turn up the volume on your speakers.

-Carolyn

[url]http://www.natesaffle.net/videos/heyyacb.html[/url]


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

HI SLG ...........you won't believe our Mommy...........she has so many pictures of usposted. We do think she has gone nuts........or nuttier:shock2:but she tells to tell you THANKS ......... she wouldn't behaving this much fun without you and your baby bunny.

Is your hot tub on it's way?:bath:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*HI SLG!!! How are you doing? Our Mommy found the pics ofus in the hot tub. Just had to share them...She's gonna post each oneindividually cause she hasn't figured out how to upload them all at onetime or even is she can........sometimes Mommy is slow at this forumstuff*


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

We were justhaving TOO much fun. The boy in the hottub with me is myDaddy's grandson


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Bubbles and more bubbles


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Cleo did not likeit very much. Mommy had to pick her up and put her in and the Keenanhad to hold her so she would face the camera......as soon as thepicture was taken she wanted OUT........


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi everybody! I miss you guys soooomuch! Here is a new picture of me when I got to have my nails and makeup done with the cheerleaders. Momma won't let me wear makeup any othertime.



Sebastian is so fluffy that we have to shave him very soon. I hope everyone is doinggood. 

Love, SLG


----------



## 2bunmom

Hey Sunshine!!!! We havemissed you too!!!! Ok, that is just not fair thatyou got to go and have your nails and makeup done.I have been wanting to do that since beforeChristmas!!! My bunny Trixie got sick and I had to cancel myappointment so I could stay home and make sure she got her food andmedicine. Then I had to go back to work and I have just notmade another appointment yet. 

You are looking very pretty. You have really grown up a lotin the last few years. I can tell that you are going to havea lot of boy friends!!!! You don't need them right nowthough, you have plenty of time for that. 

So glad that you could come and visit here with us. We havemissed your family and your bunny. HugsBeckieurplepansy::jumpingbunny:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hey SLG welcome back. I am thrilled to see youback. I am sorta back but not completely. Wow you have grown so muchand your hair is long and beautiful. :bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug:SLG it is soooo good to see youagain. You have been missed so much. So, Sebbie is gonna getnaked again! Poor little guy - your mom gives him no peace .

You look awesome in that pic - I bet the Cheerleaders were a bit jealous when they saw how good you looked.

You and your mom have to visit here more often, and we would really like to see some new Sebbie pics - naked or not !

Jan


----------



## AmberNBuns

Hi SLG! I don't think we have talked before butI have been reading so much about you I feel like I know you! I alwayswanted to be a cheerleader when I was younger. It looks like so muchfun!

And you know what? Makeup is fun but you are so pretty you don't needit. Don't feel bad that your mom limits you on that. She knows howbeautiful you are too.

Hug Sebastian for me.
Amber


----------



## Pipp

Yikes, I didn't see this before! Pipp and I have missed the posts from you and SebastianSO much! 

And SLG, you certainly don't need make-up to lookbeautiful!When somebody has natural beauty like you do, youdon't want to cover it up! People won't know that you come byit naturally!

I personally long for the days when I didn't need make-up, although Imust confess I'm getting to the point where I don't care aboutimpressing anybody other than my bunny -- and she doesn't much likeit,when I wear it she just HAS to lick it all off!

What doesSebastian think? Pipp tries to chew off my nail polish, too! 
Hope you're feeling well, sweetie! Come back soon! Give Sebbie a kiss from both of us! :kiss:

SAS and PIPP:bunnydance:


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi everybody!



I want to tell you about how great my hot tub is making me feel!



I love it! I have also gotten to feeling better from my whooping cough and finally quit throwing up. I am gaining weight now and I weight a whole 50 pounds!



Sebastian got a little haircut so he isn't quite as fuzzy. Daddy gives him one shredded wheat every morning. Maybe that's why he is getting so chubby! 

SLG


----------



## Pipp

*

WE'VE MISSED YOU SLG!! :hug:


*
*Sebastians Little Girl wrote: *



>


 


LOL! Trust you guys to come up with THIS!!!! That's so cool!! (Ooops, we mean that's SO HOT!!!)



We're so glad you're feeling better!! Congrats on getting well and getting your weight back!!! (But if you look like THIS 

 

you'd better go borrow some of Sebastian's hair! :sunshine: (And maybe his pants!)

KissSebastian for us! (We're both so in love with him), :love:





SAS :happydanceand PIPP :bunny18 (all the way from :Canada: )


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Hi SLG!

Glad to hear you are feeling much better. 

Pebbles missed you. :bunnydance:






Hope Sebastian didn't get too much hair cut off. :bunnyheart

Rainbows! :note:


----------



## naturestee

Hi SLG!

I'm so glad you're feeling better. Fey's glad, too. She says hi!


----------



## The BUNFATHER

It's so good to see you again SLG! Mom tried to get me to fit into a Speedo today to take a photo after I told her you were online...(and I'm sneaking on her computer to send this note). I flicked her off with my feet and went to my closet to hide. Sometimes moms can just have such crazy ideas when I'm such a big bunny....ya know?

Anyway - I'm sneaking mom's camera tomorrow to get some pictures for you and I'll post them here...to maybe make you laugh or smile. Believe it or not...mom has some neeked babies here that could probably use Speedos...and I think I heard her talking about getting them used to a costume while they're still young.

Silly mommy.....Speedos are for kids - not flemmies!!

The BunFather

P.S. Say hi to Sebastian for me...and it was SOOOO good to see you online again.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Awwwww... Just look at those pictures of Pebbles and Fey!!! What priceless pictures! 



http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS

You guys are so great to welcome mybaby girl back with such love and warmth. She always feel so special here! 






Raspberry


----------



## Lissa

Hi SLG! I'm glad the hot tub is helping you. You deserve it!


----------



## LuvaBun

:happydanceHi SLG. I am soooo glad you are feeling better and are gaining weight - you can have some of my pounds if you want .

Sounds like Sebastian has wrapped your daddy round his little paw, giving him treats for breakfast. Still, I couldn't resist his cute little face either.

Are you sending anyone special a Valentine's Day card? I bet you will get some, being as pretty and as nice as you are. Do you think Sebbie will get any??

Take care

Jan, Pernod and Perry xx


----------



## doodle

Hi SLG :sunshine: It's so good to see you and to know that you're feeling better. I always look forward to your updates. I know you don't really know me, but I have read all of your posts and enjoyed all the pictures of you and Sebastian so much. When I visited my family at Christmas, I had to show them some of the pictures of Sebastian snuggled up with you, and they all said, "Awwwww!" :bunnyheart


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Thanks fof all the messages!!! :bunnydance:Me and Bastian have fun doing bunny 500s in my kitchen in the mornings.



I'm doing a play at my school next week. I wish all of you could come! 

I'm excited about Valentines Day.

I got two big presents but I can't open them until Valentines Day. One of them came from the Missus!!!!! I got cards to do for my class too. 

I'm gonna go play Big Kahuna Reef! Gypsy got me hooked on that game and I love, love, love it!!! 

Love, SLG


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hey your back again. Wow what kind of play are you in. I bet you are excited and you sound alot better.

Awwwwww I wish I got some presents.  maybe DJ (my hubby) will get me one.


----------



## LuvaBun

:wave:Hey SLG, how are you doing? What did you get for Valentine's day? Did Sebbie get any cards? We miss you!

Love Jan, Pernod and Perry


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

I cant believe I havent been on here since Febuary! :shock: 

How have you guys been? I hope that the bunnies are all doing okay. Me and Sebbie have been spending more time together during the summer. In fact me and Sebbie sometimes do the bunny dance together! :bunnydance:

Whenever I pick him up, I feel like he's an elephant, because he gets too many treats!



*spoiled bunny*



I hope all of you are havng a good summer. Talk to you soon! 

SLG


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hey, How have you been. Welcome back hun :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Whoo Hoo :colors:She's back.

Hey tell your mom to put some pics of your precious Sebbie.


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug:yay!!! Great to see you again SLG - we missed you!

Your mom told us how well you did at softball - that's so awesome! You sound as though you are real good at lots of sports.

Has Sebbie been shaved this summer? I think it's funny you say he's like an elephant - Im sure he isn't that big .

Lots of love, Jan, Pernod and Perry (and Thumper, who I am bunnysitting).


----------



## babybabbit

hey honey,:welcome2so glad your relaxing thats good, and so is gaining weight, i know u dont really know me but i'm always reading your updates and i loooove your pics.
sebbie is adorable:bunny5:bunnyheartoh! i loved his fluffy hair but atleast he'll be cooler now with it all off.

give yourself and sebbie loads of kisses and hugs from me:hug:

babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## JimD

Well...Hello little Lady!!!

:wave:


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi there everyone! My Dad and me just got through putting a light on my bike and it's really bright! It almost blinds me! 

We went on Vacation to Wisconsin. My Grandpa lives there. I love to go tubin' here in Kansas but it was especially fun in Wisconsin because my Grandpa got to spend a lot of time with us on the pontoon boat and he took me canoing too! Here's a picture of me from my vacation in Wisconsin. I love to do tricks on the tube! 

SLG


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hey you, how have you been these days. Oh that looks like fun. I love pontoon boats. I used to drive them when I was your age and gone fishing on the too. Boy do I miss them days


----------



## Carolyn

How the heck do those skinny little legs hold you up??

Hiya Chicky!!!

Sounds like you're packin in every bit of fun before the summer ends, ey?


The three of my babies and myself have been enjoying the summer, a bit too hot on some days. Had the air conditioning going for about 2 weeks straight at one point. Cali and Fauna have become quite close. They spend the nights out running around together. When I got up this morning, she was grooming Fauna and when she was done, she did the highest jump (Binky) that I've seen her do that early in the morning. Tucker Bucker still will run her down and try to attack her if I try to keep them out together. He's such a little stinker! Gave me a really hard time about going to bed last night. I swear, his attitude gets worse as he gets older. He really reserves the right to behave like a spoiled little brat.

Been having* a lot* of fun this summer. Can't believe how fast the summer is going. The past couple of days here, it's cooled off enough so that you can almost feel fall is right around the corner. I know some kids that are going back to school today. Seems too early to start back up, but I guess that's the way it goes in some parts of the U.S. My niece and nephew are lucky because they don't have to go back until after Labor Day.

I think I'm going to take 1/2 day off from work today to go play. So glad you were able to have such fun on your vacation. Did you eat lots of junk food, stay up late, swim all day long, have lots of barbeques, see any good movies, tell ghost stories and cook marshmellows around the campfire? I did all of that stuff this summer. So Much Fun!! 

Well, I guess I better get some work done today so that I can leave when I want to. Sending you ALL my love, kisses, hugs, and always remember, if your mom and dad get too mean, you and Sebbie can always come to Tucker Town and live with us. 

Love you!!!

-Carolyn, Tucks, Fauna, and Cali-Flower

:kiss::hug::heart::sunshine:


----------



## Cali

Dearest Lover Boy, Sexy Hot Sebastian, :mrsthumper:

How are you? I am fine. Are you having a fun summer? I am.

Mom has a boyfriend andFauna thinks he's her boyfriend. She runs over to him first all the time now and it looks like mom gets a little jealous of it because Fauna always used to run to her first. Fauna can be kinda piggy with the pets though. She thinks she's the only one anyone shouldpet.

There was one day when he was petting Fauna, and I hopped up to see what he was all about and he was nice enough to put some pets on me. The minute he touched me, Fauna thumped at him and ran right up into her cage. He followed after her cooing about something, but she would not let him touch her. Honestly! She acts like I have cooties or something. Well, ever since then, I notice he won't touch me. He tells me that he can't because she'll get mad, but it really hurt my feelings the other night. Mom yelled at him to pet me, and he did. It wasn't special since she had to tell him to love me though. I swear, I'll step on his feet if he hurts my feelings again.

Are you shedding a lot these days? I sure am! Oh! That's the other thing that Fauna does. She really wants to switch cages with me. I wouldn't mind, but Mom won't let us. Iwas enjoying myself eatingbreakfast this morning in Fauna's cage, butMom came along a shoo-ed me out. I don't seewhy we can't just do what we want to do. Mom says that the cage isn't big enough for me and that Fauna has to have adrop-pan cage.Ever notice that adults think they know e_verything_?! Imean, what's the big deal? If I don't mind and Fauna doesn't mind, howcome Mom has to stick her butt into it?

Well, you take care of yourself, Handsome Husband, and when you feel like it, give your little girl 10 kisses for me. I love you.

Forever Yours,

Cali :rose::inlove:


----------



## Pipp

Hi Sebastian! Hi SLG! Hi Carolyn! And hi Cali!!





We've all missed you!











You guysaren'there anywhere near enough! 


Every once in awhile, I think I see you... but then, there you are... Gone!






And Cali, you just have to train that bf better!





Explain it to him! This is how it works!






(But then again, what do you need him for when you're marriedto the Brad Pitt of the bunny world, anyway?) 

(Yes Sebastian baby, I mean you! :kiss: )



sas  Pipp :bunnydanceill :brownbunnySherry :brown-bunnyRadar :bunny24and Darry :bunny19


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi Carolyn, Hi Everybody, Thanks for all the replies! Me and Sebbie send you kisses! 

Sebbie and I miss you guys too! Every now and then Sebbie does a big binky and the bunny dance! :bunnydance:We're having a lot of fun around here. Every now and then we go outside and swing on my swingset together.



He is shedding a lot right now and it's gross! Some is in my throat and I feel like I'm gagging!



I have to go now, Seb wants my attention. See you next time.


----------



## Sebastian

Hi Cali Baby! 

I can't wait until I visit Tucker Town again someday to see you. My mom really misses all of you too. 

I am shedding soooo much! I look like a giant furball! SLG and her Daddy are getting ready to brush me. I really like that. It makes me feel fresh!



Maybe you can post some new pictures soon. It's been a long time since I've seen a new one. I'll try to get a new one up too. 

I'm going to go eat shredded wheat and get groomed. Love you!



Sebbie


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

SLG and Sebbie,

How are you guys, I am so glad you all are doing great. I bet you are looking forward going back to school.

:bunnydance::hug:


----------



## Cali

Hello Sweet Sebbie, :rose:

I haven't had shredded wheat in a L O N G time! So you actually Like getting groomed? Not me!! :no:No Sireeee! Not one bit. I beat feet from Mama when I see her pick up that brush. :runningrabbit::run: Mama tells me that I have to get groomed. Two days ago or so, Mom realized that I had some thick matts on my tail. She tried cutting them out, but unfortunately, she slipped and nicked my tail. Next thing I know, she takes me to this place where they had a cold hard table and people making all kinds of a fuss over how beautiful I am. (I thought of you because you were the very first one outside of my mom that told me I was beautiful.) Anyway, the one person mom kept callin Doc then tried to take out another matt and she nicked me!  Talk about adding insult to injury! Humans! :foreheadsmack:

Now it seems like every 5 minutes, well, maybe it's just twice a day, I can't keep it straight, Mom picks me up and puts some kind of a hard tube in my mouth and then I get a squirt of this disgusting tasting liquid. Nasty! It's not much, but it's gross. I'm starting to run less from her when she comes at me with that thing because after it's over, Mom gives me a really tasty treat to get rid of that horrible taste in my mouth. I don't know how long I have to go through this, but I can't wait until it's over. Seems to me that they're all making a bigger deal out of it than it needs to be. I feel fine. Mom gets upset when she looks at my tail. She's spoiling me even more than usual now. I wish she wouldn't make such a fuss, but you know how Mom's are. She keeps telling me that she's sorry and telling me how proud she is of me and how she loves me so much, so that part of it is kinda cool. 

Pipp and SLG, I sure have been giving the boyfriend (bf)a hard time. Yesterday, when Mom was in the other room, I decided that it was time to mess with him. The little garbage can under the coffee table was sitting up. I hate that! It's not right unless it's knocked over. I don't know why I'm the one that has to always fix it, but I am. Anyway, I went over and knocked it over. The bf picked it up and put it back the way it was and told me not to do that. Well, who does he think he is? It's My House and I'll do whatever I want! There were some plastic cases on the floor, they were stacked up, so I pushed the top one and it slid off. The bf put it back. (What a pain in the neck he is! He obviously doesn't know how to decorate or make things look good.) So after he put it back, I bit the bottom one and lifted it up with my head and the three containers slid off of each other. :wink: He told me to stop it again. 

I heard Mom coming back in the room, so I knocked the garbage can over again - right at his feet and then ran over and chilled out under the rocking chair. The bf told my Mom when she came out that I was bein bad and told her what I had done, but Mom didn't believe him. She said, "Look at how sweet she is sitting there. She hasn't moved in a while!" :brat:to him for trying to get me in trouble! I think I'm winning. 

Wow! I see a spot in the sun. Think I'll go bask for a while. Have a great day, Honey. I love you from here to the moon and back.

Love, Love, Love,

Cali Flower:hug::kiss:


----------



## LuvaBun

Hi SLG, Sebbie (and Cali too).

Glad you are having a good summer. I know what you mean about bunny fur getting in your throat - Pernod and Perry are shedding a lot, and there is bunny fur EVERYWHERE!!! Unlike Sebbie, they don't really like getting brushed, and go and hide under the couch when I get their brushes :?.

That pic of you riding on the tube is great - it looks like soooo much fun. Don't think I could balance as well as you, though.

Nice to see the Cali/Sebastian love affair is still going strong. I think Sebbie should go and see the Boyfriend and tell him how wonderful Cali is, and not to believe Fauna!

Speak to ya soon

Love Jan, Perry and Pernod xx


----------

